# Post up your Parnis!



## Shawnny

I just picked this up. It's my second Parnis and I am surprised by the quality at this price point. Here's a couple low light iPad picks.


















Now it's your turn. Let's see your Parnis.


----------



## seanl

I have posted this one before but so far my only Parnis.




















Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Here are my two Parnis branded watches. I also have 2 MM branded watches. And another 2 on the way.

Think I'll start a Parnis fanboy club haha.


----------



## Will3020

I'm also a fan ;-)


----------



## dirtyvest

While you guys are posting up pics, I'm currently deciding between a few Parnis watches (and may stop once I've narrowed it down to 2-3) but was wondering about the lume, so if anyone can spare a lume pic or 2 to accompany their wears that would be cool


----------



## Somewhat

I'm looking to get the 47mm big pilot... how actually reliable are the complications and WR on these bad boys?


----------



## mft4

dirtyvest said:


> While you guys are posting up pics, I'm currently deciding between a few Parnis watches (and may stop once I've narrowed it down to 2-3) but was wondering about the lume, so if anyone can spare a lume pic or 2 to accompany their wears that would be cool


Just took these shot's now. I would say the lume is bright initially, But also fades quite quickly.


----------



## 104RS

-dirtyvest,

My personal experience is that the lume on Parnis watches isn't that great.

-Somewhat,

Overall I would never even consider taking a Parnis in the water, although some of them should be WR up to 200M. 
Somehow I'm pretty sure that it will end in a disaster, although it doesn't necessarily hás to.
Share you're experience after trying ;-)

Regarding the movement, I don't know which movement you're exactly talking about, Parnis watches are produced with a very large scale of different types of movements.

The first one I bought a few years ago was the well-known white-dial Power Reserve.
First one arrived not-running in the box, the second one lasted about 1,5 years, although I have only rarely worn it.
Just had it repaired again, we'll see how long it will stay alive this time.

Altought a good friend of mine bought one a few years ago as well, worn it almost daily and didn't have any real troubles with it.
So I guess you have to be a bit lucky with them as well.


----------



## mft4

Somewhat said:


> I'm looking to get the 47mm big pilot... how actually reliable are the complications and WR on these bad boys?


The Parnis i posted above are 47mm. Both keep great time, I cannot comment on the WR as i haven't got them wet.


----------



## Reno

Only one for me b-)


----------



## fatehbajwa

Reno said:


> Only one for me b-)


Reno....Only you can make a Parnis look like a million bucks.


----------



## Reno

fatehbajwa said:


> Reno....Only you can make a Parnis look like a million bucks.


Thanks a lot, Fateh


----------



## Martin_B

Reno said:


> Only one for me b-)


Just one????





























I think I have some more, but also did sell 5 or so, I have to admit ;-)


----------



## Ed P.

Parnis 200m Diver, with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Just one????
> 
> I think I have some more, but also did sell 5 or so, I have to admit ;-)


Well Martin, I knew you had a few. But didn't realize that it were these kind of numbers!
I especially like the white dial automatic chronograph, never seen that one before.
Do you mind me asking where you got it, and what movement is inside? 
Not that I'm planning on buying it, let alone right away right away, but it's something to put somewhere in the back of my head ;-)

Here are mine, unfortunately just some phone-pictures.
The diver just recently arrived, the other two I generally only wear as beaters, as the glass on the power reserve indicates:


----------



## mft4

Martin_B said:


> Just one????
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some more, but also did sell 5 or so, I have to admit ;-)


What a great collection. May I ask where you got this one?. I haven't seen it before, Any chance of a link?. Thank you.


----------



## mft4

Ed P. said:


> Parnis 200m Diver, with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert.


That's a lovely watch. Is that a 40mm or 43mm? Thank's


----------



## Reno

Martin_B said:


> Just one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some more, but also did sell 5 or so, I have to admit ;-)


;-)

I wanted the PARNIS "Ingenieur", especially this version :










but it's scarce nowadays.

I could only find it here : PNA0059 Parnis Power Reserve 46mm Black Dial Automatic Watch [PNA0059] - $75.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch

Unfortunately, shipping costs are a bit too high for my taste (25$).


----------



## mft4

Reno said:


> ;-)
> 
> I wanted the PARNIS "Ingenieur", especially this version :
> 
> but it's scarce nowadays.
> 
> I could only find it here : PNA0059 Parnis Power Reserve 46mm Black Dial Automatic Watch [PNA0059] - $75.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> Unfortunately, shipping costs are a bit too high for my taste (25$).


Thank you for the link. I do like the open heart version you have, But i just noticed that the strap is pretty unique, And would be a nightmare to change.
This has put me off quite a bit. Also I don't mind $25 shipping when the watch is only $75. How Is the supplied strap? 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Reno

mft4 said:


> Thank you for the link. I do like the open heart version you have, But i just noticed that the strap is pretty unique, And would be a nightmare to change.
> This has put me off quite a bit. Also *I don't mind $25 shipping when the watch is only $75.* How Is the supplied strap?
> Thank you for your time.


Me neither, _usually_.

Problem is : we've been used to 60$ PARNIS, hence paying 90$ is a bit steep for me :-x

And yes, the strap is a bit problematic as well. And I'd love a bracelet option, _IWC-style_ ;-)


----------



## Outlawyer

Some I have or had.


----------



## mft4

Reno said:


> Me neither, _usually_.
> 
> Problem is : we've been used to 60$ PARNIS, hence paying 90$ is a bit steep for me :-x
> 
> And yes, the strap is a bit problematic as well. And I'd love a bracelet option, _IWC-style_ ;-)


Thanks for all your help Reno. I am really on the edge with this watch now, I love how it looks. But I am fearful of the unique strap. Decisions decisions. I sent Manbush an email asking If he could get hold of It.
So i think that will be my decision, If he gets it i'll buy, if he doesn't I won't lol. 
As long as the price Is right of course. I will post on here If i get It, Thanks again.


----------



## mft4

Outlawyer said:


> Some I have or had.


Nice watches Outlawyer.

This thread Is such a bad Idea, I want all the watches everyone's showing.

Must resist. I must resist. Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Reno

mft4 said:


> Thanks for all your help Reno. I am really on the edge with this watch now, I love how it looks. But I am fearful of the unique strap. Decisions decisions. I sent Manbush an email asking If he could get hold of It.
> So i think that will be my decision, If he gets it i'll buy, if he doesn't I won't lol.
> As long as the price Is right of course. I will post on here If i get It, Thanks again.


I'd be interested by Manbush's answer&#8230; its shipping costs aren't so high :-!

But I haven't seen this model on its website :-(


----------



## mft4

Reno said:


> I'd be interested by Manbush's answer&#8230; its shipping costs aren't so high :-!
> 
> But I haven't seen this model on its website :-(


No He doesn't have that model. But He did say to ask him If i needed anything. Lol I will let you know for sure Reno. Thanks my friend.


----------



## Ed P.

mft4 said:


> That's a lovely watch. Is that a 40mm or 43mm? Thank's


It's 43mm, and a substantial watch, with excellent F&F, and and a hefty,solid link bracelet.The waves on the dial are not usually as distinct as shown in this full-sunlight view. It also keeps excellent time. I got it from Manb------, for a little over $100.


----------



## pantagruel

Quartz chrono... Obvious U-Boat Flightdeck homage.


----------



## mft4

Ed P. said:


> It's 43mm, and a substantial watch, with excellent F&F, and and a hefty,solid link bracelet.The waves on the dial are not usually as distinct as shown in this full-sunlight view. It also keeps excellent time. I got it from Manb------, for a little over $100.


Thank you for the info Ed. You make me want it even more. You say It's substantial, But to me 43mm Is smallish. 
All my watches are 46-48mm with one 44mm. But i do know that some watches wear bigger than others. 
Can i ask what is the width of your wrist?. Because it looks great on you. Mine is aprox 57mm. 
I really need to stay away from this thread before the wife kills me. She already thinks I have more watches than any one man could ever need.
I try to explain It's my version of her shoes or Hand Bags But that only buys me so much leeway lol.
Thanks Again.
Ps What Is F&F?


----------



## Will3020

Martin_B said:


> Just one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some more, but also did sell 5 or so, I have to admit ;-)


Martin sir, as always, fantastic pics !!! Awesome Parnis collection.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

just a quick note...

Any watch with 'Parnis' printed or stamped on it, is not really a Parnis. Nor are any of the watches that are sterile but called Parnis. They are all just cobbled together watches with a made up name put on them. Some excellently done, some middle of the road and some not so very good.

Ok, I want somebody to stand up and incorporate the Parnis company and take responsibility for these mutts.
Let's make this a valid and legitimate brand so we can get some control over the offerings and quality control. Once that is done, Parnis becomes a legitimate brand and people can collect with confidence that there will be value going into the future.

Any takers?

You know what would be awesome...if Sea-Gull took control of this name and made it a sub brand of watches offered by Tianjin!


----------



## Shawnny

Don't feed Pawl_Buster!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> I read in a different thread that someone does own the name. It even named the person.


Yes, a fellow in China registered the name 'Parnis'. But he has not registered a company nor a brand.
It's like grabbing an Internet domain name then hanging on to it.

Someone in the USA also registered the name 'Parnis', but it has nothing to do with watches.

There is still no officially registered 'Parnis' company anywhere in the world and the 'Parnis' logo...oh wait, there is no Parnis logo ;-)

So, Parnis is not an official brand and it is not a registered company.

Heck, I may be missing a big opportunity here by not registering my company as Parnis and trademarking my logo as Parnis along with copyrighting everything Parnis :-O
Could be millions in this ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Well Martin, I knew you had a few. But didn't realize that it were these kind of numbers!
> I especially like the white dial automatic chronograph, never seen that one before.
> Do you mind me asking where you got it, and what movement is inside?


I guess you mean this one?


It's not sa chrono, but a multi-calandar.

The movement is a Seagull ST16 variant.

This model is from the very early days of Parnis, when they were still to be won in auctions for around $20, which explains the amount of Parnii I have ;-)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## okidoc01

Here is mine........


----------



## chicolabronse

Pawl_Buster said:


> Heck, I may be missing a big opportunity here by not registering my company as Parnis and trademarking my logo as Parnis along with copyrighting everything Parnis :-O
> Could be millions in this ;-)


Go for it, i'm sure there would be plenty of takers for a pawl_buster parnis!!

chico


----------



## dfl3506

It's an unbranded Parnis IWC homage.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

dfl3506 said:


> It's an unbranded Parnis IWC homage.


If it's unbranded and unmarked, it isn't a Parnis. Heck, even watches with 'Parnis' printed and stamped on them aren't Parnises because the brand and company don't exist ;-)

Nice looking watch anyway


----------



## elie

My biggest watch on my puny wrist parnis pilot clear dial



















Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax

Say what you will about Parnis, I'm just in love with them. I wish some newer designs would make their way onto the market.


----------



## Shawnny

Don't feed Pawl_Buster!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> Wiki says otherwise. ;-)


Which wiki would that be?

There is no Parnis listed under brands in the wiki for Chinese Mechanical watches :-s


----------



## ethebull

Received my 43mm Parnis Ceramic Bezel Black Dial Automatic Watch from Man bush i jie today. Pretty impressed over all. Ceramic bezel is lovely, dial, hands, crystal, all excellent, given the price. I'll forgive the crappy finishing work between the lugs, but maybe I should have ordered it with a leather strap. I bought the SS bracelet model, even though I intended to use an aftermarket leather in its place. After a bit of polishing with a dremel it looks better. Only other quibble is sloppy positioning of the bezel rotation. Lots of lateral play. For $118 delivered, I am very pleased.









Sans flash


----------



## Shawnny

Don't feed Pawl_Buster!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> Parnis Watches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Unfortunately, like a lot of stuff on that site; this too is erroneous.

In order for a brand to be legitimate; it has to be registered by the company that produces it. There is no company that has registered the bran and actually produces the watches.
There is a fellow in China who registered the name but is not a company and does not produce watches. There is a fellow in the USA who has registerd the URL for parnis.com but he has nothing to do with watches.

As the wikipedia article says, there are several companies selling these watches which are made in different factories. None of those factories is a Parnis factory, and none of those businesses are Parnis companies.

Any whatch that is unmarked anywhere on it with a legitimate brand or trademark is simply a vanilla watch that is ready to have markings added; whether they infringe on copyrights, trademarks and logos or not. Before the likes of the Parnis phenomenon or the burgeoning mushroom market, all these watches were destined for the forgery/fake/replica market.
The makers have simply found it more profitable to put labels like Parnis or any other made up names on them. Why try and peddle a fake Panerai for $30 when you can get $90 for the same watch with Parnis printed on it...


----------



## Shawnny

Don't feed Pawl_Buster!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> It's called a licensing agreement.


In order to have a licensing agreement, there has to be a product and a duly registered company to do the licensing.

There is simply no way around it...until a legitimate, duly registered and trademarked company starts making watches under it's legal name; these are just long enduring mushrooms with no real pedigree.


----------



## Shawnny

Don't feed Pawl_Buster!


----------



## ethebull

The above argument is pointless boys and girls. Parnis is an off "brand" made in China. What else needs to be said?

This thread is about posting up pics.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

ethebull said:


> The above argument is pointless boys and girls. Parnis is an off "brand" made in China. What else needs to be said?
> 
> This thread is about posting up pics.


Sorry but it is not a brand of any kind no matter where it is made.

Off brands are legitimate registered brands of more recognized brands such as Seiko/Pulsar; Bulova/Caravelle; Sea-Gull/Lanhua. All duly registered brands.
Parnis is not part of any recognized brand.


----------



## ethebull

Pawl_Buster said:


> Sorry but it is not a brand of any kind no matter where it is made.
> 
> Off brands are legitimate registered brands of more recognized brands such as Seiko/Pulsar; Bulova/Caravelle; Sea-Gull/Lanhua. All duly registered brands.
> Parnis is not part of any recognized brand.


Quack


----------



## Shawnny

Don't feed Pawl_Buster!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> It is a collective of watch makers, in China, paying for the right to use the Parnis name. Your splitting hairs. But yeah, I do see what you mean.


Why would anyone pay to use a name that there is no trademark, copyright or other legal title to?
Nobody is paying to use the name.

The sellers who peddle 'Parnis' watches do nothing more than place an order for a minimum number of pieces with 'Parnis' printed on them or they get them with Bagel Sport or some other made up name.

If I wanted to, I could have an order of watches made up with 'Shawny' on the dial, 'Shawnny' etched on the strap buckle and a 'Shawnny' sticker stuck to the rotor. If you had registered 'Shawnny' as a brand, then I might have to pay licensing rights to use it...but, like the 'Parnis' name, neither has been registered as a brand name or as a company. Both are free to use by anyone who wants to stick them on a watch or anything else.

So that this post doesn't go without a picture...









Yep, a brand new Parnis that had loose screws and mounting tabs rolling around loose inside. This was one of two and they both came from different sellers.
The Parnis called Vasco in the World Traveler stick at the top of the page is another example. It has gone missing but before it did, the weight on the rotor became partially dislocated. The power reserve indicator had become rotated on it's pinion; the lower register had gotten out of sync with the minute hand and the watch was prone to stopping for no reason whatsoever.









I've been offered two replacements for Vasco but I will have to repair them before they can go out into the world :-(

Many folks have had good success with these watches because they've purchased them from reliable sellers. Many have not. My personal experience so far is running !00% not so good.

Any company that manufactured a watch like this and put their name on it would definitely take more pride in it and ensure that the product at least appeared to have gone through some sort of QC.


----------



## ethebull

OP, how about deleting this blow hard - PB 's posts? He obviously has an agenda to grind, and has no intention of following your wishes on sharing photos of Parnis watches.

PB, if you want to continue to play along, post some of your Parnis collection. Don't have any? go the .... away.


----------



## Shawnny

Don't feed Pawl_Buster!


----------



## Shawnny

ethebull said:


> OP, how about deleting this blow hard - PB 's posts? He obviously has an agenda to grind, and has no intention of following your wishes on sharing photos of Parnis watches.
> 
> PB, if you want to continue to play along, post some of your Parnis collection. Don't have any? go the .... away.


Good idea! I'm done.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

ethebull said:


> OP, how about deleting this blow hard - PB 's posts? He obviously has an agenda to grind, and has no intention of following your wishes on sharing photos of Parnis watches.
> 
> PB, if you want to continue to play along, post some of your Parnis collection. Don't have any? go the .... away.


No agenda...just bringing a dose of reality to the table. I no longer have any of these watches in my possession and will not ever buy one.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> Because someone owns the Parnis name. And, if you haven't noticed, there are a lot of them being sold. A bunch of watch companies, just didn't decide, all at once to put a certain name on watch dials. It happened for a very good reason.


There are a lot of fake Rolex being sold but that doesn't make them legitimate. There are a lot of watches being sold with equally non licensed labels on them.

No one owns the 'Parnis' name. It was registered in China a few years ago by someone who seems to have nothing to do with the watch industry; who has not done a single thing to protect his registered name and until we see proof, has not licensed it to anyone.

Until a real registerd business steps up and shows us that it has the legal ownership of the name 'Parnis' and that it is producing these watches...it is a noname watch different in no way from any others that came from the same factories with other non brand names or no names at all.

Facts are facts. I'm sorry if you can't accept that or live with it but that doesn't change anything.


----------



## chicolabronse

Pawl_Buster said:


> I no longer have any of these watches in my possession and will not ever buy one.


Why take part in this thread then?? this thread was about admiring other collectors parnis watches, who cares about trademarks and licences, the majority of people who buy parnis know what there getting, a cheap chinese homage, let us enjoy them!

chico


----------



## mft4

ethebull said:


> OP, how about deleting this blow hard - PB 's posts? He obviously has an agenda to grind, and has no intention of following your wishes on sharing photos of Parnis watches.
> 
> PB, if you want to continue to play along, post some of your Parnis collection. Don't have any? go the .... away.





chicolabronse said:


> Why take part in this thread then?? this thread was about admiring other collectors parnis watches, who cares about trademarks and licences, the majority of people who buy parnis know what there getting, a cheap chinese homage, let us enjoy them!
> 
> chico


+1


----------



## Shawnny

ethebull said:


> OP, how about deleting this blow hard - PB 's posts? He obviously has an agenda to grind, and has no intention of following your wishes on sharing photos of Parnis watches.
> 
> PB, if you want to continue to play along, post some of your Parnis collection. Don't have any? go the .... away.


How can I delete his posts?

And, sorry guys. I guess I ended up feeding the troll. I learned a lot by this.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> How can I delete his posts?
> 
> And, sorry guys. I guess I ended up feeding the troll. I learned a lot by this.


Fortunately, you can't delete other folks posts; no matter how much you don't like them.

'chicolabronse' is right though; I should not have entered into this thread...it was possibly disrespectful to the OP and for that I do apologize.

As to the troll thing, well it seems that whenever we don't agree with someone, we run the risk of being erroneously called names :-(


----------



## Shawnny

I accept your apology, I apologize if I did anything wrong and I changed the troll thing.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shawnny said:


> I accept your apology, I apologize if I did anything wrong and I changed the troll thing.


We're good man :-!


----------



## zeitreise

One of my best Parnis - my mistake ... i´ve sold it :-(

;-);-);-)


----------



## mft4

My new Parnis arrived today. I chose this one thanks to this thread, And In particular Martin_b for posting his shot of the watch, And also Reno for supplying the link. Thank you guy's.

There Is so much detail on the face It makes you want to wear magnifying lenses to take It all In.

Here are a couple of shot's


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I only have one, and it came from one of the supposed better sellers. I've no complaints so far about the movement or the case, but the drunken alignment of the numerals on the dial is a sight to behold:









(The blues in this shot are a little exaggerated because my lighting and my skill with GIMP are both poor.)

Also, the black date ring annoys me, given that many earlier examples of the same type had a white ring, as do many of the stock photos being shown.

Still, I got it for a good price and would probably be pleased with it if I didn't have so many other watches competing for wrist time.


----------



## jbdurbz

mft4 said:


> My new Parnis arrived today. I chose this one thanks to this thread, And In particular Martin_b for posting his shot of the watch, And also Reno for supplying the link. Thank you guy's.
> 
> There Is so much detail on the face It makes you want to wear magnifying lenses to take It all In.
> 
> Here are a couple of shot's
> View attachment 1302052
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302054


Looks awesome!

Can you also shoot me a link?? I love it. I looked through the thread for the earlier link but didnt find this exact version.

Thank you !


----------



## StripeyNATO

I just got this chap in the mail today. I ditched the grim leather strap for a pvd nato and have just spent ten minutes artfully distressing the pvd metalwear back to (kind of) brushed stainless with sandpaper. 








I went for this movement purely because I thought the long regulator arm 6498 was more beautiful than the 6497.


----------



## mft4

jbdurbz said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Can you also shoot me a link?? I love it. I looked through the thread for the earlier link but didnt find this exact version.
> 
> Thank you !


I didn't actually buy the watch from that link. I sent manbush_ijie an email with a photo of the watch asking If he could get It. He said he could and that It was $99+$9 shipping.

I told him It was cheaper elsewhere. So he said he wouldn't charge shipping. I agreed and paid him. He then ordered the watch which took about 5 day's, After which he sent me a phot to make sure It was the correct one.

Which It was. He mailed it the same day and I received It 12 day's later.


----------



## dfl3506

Pawl_Buster said:


> If it's unbranded and unmarked, it isn't a Parnis. Heck, even watches with 'Parnis' printed and stamped on them aren't Parnises because the brand and company don't exist ;-)
> 
> Nice looking watch anyway


It was listed as a Parnis on Ebay, what do I know?


----------



## Ed P.

I was feeling pretty good about my Parnis diver, until I opened it up the other day to regulate it. The following photos point up the problem. Is it just a fake Etachron regulator, or is it a fake ETA movement?Pardon the yellow lighting. It's bright flouresent lighting, taken without a flash.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Well, it certainly is *not* an ETA movement.
The etachron micro adjust is also definitely fake, even for a fake movement.

You can still regulate the movement but it will be more difficult because you will have to move the regulator bar back and for in infinitesimally small increments to get the timing you want.
Just in case you aren't sure which lever is the regulator; it's the one pointing to 9 o'clock in your picture. Teh one pointing t 7 0'clock is the stud carrier bar and should not be touched.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

zeitreise said:


> One of my best Parnis - my mistake ... i´ve sold it :-(
> 
> ;-);-);-)


Shame!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P.

Pawl_Buster said:


> Well, it certainly is *not* an ETA movement.
> The etachron micro adjust is also definitely fake, even for a fake movement.
> 
> You can still regulate the movement but it will be more difficult because you will have to move the regulator bar back and for in infinitesimally small increments to get the timing you want.
> Just in case you aren't sure which lever is the regulator; it's the one pointing to 9 o'clock in your picture. Teh one pointing t 7 0'clock is the stud carrier bar and should not be touched.


Yes, I know. I just find the blatant deception troubling.


----------



## ultarior

started as an usual "hey all, let's count all the watches here that are like mine" this thread become epic because of patience and great knowledge of my f72-hero - Pawl_Buster
thank you, Pawl, for bringing that backlight of the truth here (and there on f72 ) the one that can hear - will hear (or how do you say it? )

for not being totally offtopy - here's one of my parnises. (do you mind quartz?)


----------



## Pawl_Buster

I'm guessing the quartz models will always be more trouble free than the mechanicals given that most of them have Japanese movements in them 

That one looks good too :-!


----------



## ultarior

yes
the forum mind says there is miyota 0s00 inside so it seems to be reliable
and the build quality is rather good not to say great


----------



## sonofalmighty

Ed P. said:


> Parnis 200m Diver, with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert.


how smooth is the sweep on this piece, Ed? I just bought one and it said it had a "seagull movement asian 2836 clone" so i'm hoping it's 28,000 oscillations, not 21,600. Thanks!


----------



## ethebull

sonofalmighty said:


> how smooth is the sweep on this piece, Ed? I just bought one and it said it had a "seagull movement asian 2836 clone" so i'm hoping it's 28,000 oscillations, not 21,600. Thanks!


Different sellers offer different movements at different price points. At $110-130, it's a 21,600 movement. At around $180+ you'll find 28,000 variations.


----------



## sonofalmighty

ethebull said:


> Different sellers offer different movements at different price points. At $110-130, it's a 21,600 movement. At around $180+ you'll find 28,000 variations.


Interesting. I'll post up mine when it gets here next week or so, I might even do a review.


----------



## StripeyNATO




----------



## mft4

My latest Parnis arrival.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

mft4 said:


> My latest Parnis arrival.


Beautiful shot!


----------



## mft4

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Beautiful shot!


Cheers mate, Its a really nice watch for the price.:-!:-!


----------



## mft4

It's my lucky week. Another Parnis arrival.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Looks good. Great photos!


----------



## mft4

Pawl_Buster said:


> Looks good. Great photos!


Thank you. Other than the noisy rotor on the Portuguese, I am happy so far.


----------



## roadie

While I agree the rotor is noisy, I never hear it when it's on my wrist. Either my hearing is fading or I'm in louder surroundings. Please don't let the rotor issue disuade you from buying this watch, It's a beauty!


----------



## Straight Banana

Didn't like the strap that came with the Uboat homage so I replaced it with one I bought from sectime.

Queue overly stylized photo's


















Normal pic.


----------



## bryan123456

Pawl_Buster said:


> Fortunately, you can't delete other folks posts; no matter how much you don't like them.
> 
> 'chicolabronse' is right though; I should not have entered into this thread...it was possibly disrespectful to the OP and for that I do apologize.
> 
> As to the troll thing, well it seems that whenever we don't agree with someone, we run the risk of being erroneously called names :-(


A big thank you to you for sharing your knowledge again. I am lucky I have 3 Parnis watches (or to be more accurate 2 Parnis and 1 naughty MM) and all 3 run well and keep remarkably good time.


----------



## kazeryu

I was wondering if some kind person with one of those *ahem* "Parnis 44mm Italian Navy Handwinding" watches could post the actual measurements of the case... specifically I am looking for case w/o crown, case + baffle, and lug to lug. 

The reason I am asking is that all the ebay listings seem to be copy & pasted from the same source (with not enough info). From doing a few comparisons based on images using the strap width (24mm) as a known value I've become somewhat dubious about which measurement the "44" is supposed to apply to. This is a concern since I am tempted to pull the trigger but worried that it just won't fit on my small wrists.

Thanks!


----------



## mft4

kazeryu said:


> I was wondering if some kind person with one of those *ahem* "Parnis 44mm Italian Navy Handwinding" watches could post the actual measurements of the case... specifically I am looking for case w/o crown, case + baffle, and lug to lug.
> 
> The reason I am asking is that all the ebay listings seem to be copy & pasted from the same source (with not enough info). From doing a few comparisons based on images using the strap width (24mm) as a known value I've become somewhat dubious about which measurement the "44" is supposed to apply to. This is a concern since I am tempted to pull the trigger but worried that it just won't fit on my small wrists.
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure the exact watch your referring to. But maybe you could use this one as a reference.


----------



## kazeryu

Thank you very much, that is wonderful!



mft4 said:


> Not sure the exact watch your referring to. But maybe you could use this one as a reference.
> View attachment 1352401
> 
> View attachment 1352453
> 
> View attachment 1352411


----------



## cardoza

Really liking the way my new Parny is working with this strap. This will make it four in the collection, whoops.


----------



## mft4

cardoza said:


> Really liking the way my new Parny is working with this strap. This will make it four in the collection, whoops.


Very nice.


----------



## V.I.T.

Martin_B said:


> Just one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some more, but also did sell 5 or so, I have to admit ;-)


Can anybody help me source one of these? I can't seem to locate one from any dealer at this point. If you know where to get one, please PM me or reply in this thread. Thanks a million!!


----------



## mft4

V.I.T. said:


> Can anybody help me source one of these? I can't seem to locate one from any dealer at this point. If you know where to get one, please PM me or reply in this thread. Thanks a million!!


Here you go Parnis Marina Militare watch


----------



## V.I.T.

Thans mft4. I searched through the listings on that site and even contacted a few of the dealers. Jackson, Daji, and Tao all got back to me saying that watch (or similar) is no longer available.  The only one who has not gotten back to me in 2 days is Manbu. Only one problem, when I add it to my cart, it says 'No Such ID'. So I'm still on the hunt 

I was so ready to order......


----------



## kazeryu

sorry about the quality, but at least I got a shanghai in the background, right?


----------



## mft4

V.I.T. said:


> Thans mft4. I searched through the listings on that site and even contacted a few of the dealers. Jackson, Daji, and Tao all got back to me saying that watch (or similar) is no longer available. The only one who has not gotten back to me in 2 days is Manbu. Only one problem, when I add it to my cart, it says 'No Such ID'. So I'm still on the hunt
> 
> I was so ready to order......


Sorry about that. Here's hoping you find one.


----------



## V.I.T.

mft4 said:


> Sorry about that. Here's hoping you find one.


It's probably for the best. I'm going to need another watch box if I order another watch right now.


----------



## Martin_B

V.I.T. said:


> It's probably for the best. I'm going to need another watch box if I order another watch right now.


Let me help you!

;-)


----------



## mft4

Martin_B said:


> Let me help you!
> 
> ;-)


Now that's just evil lol.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

V.I.T. said:


> Thans mft4. I searched through the listings on that site and even contacted a few of the dealers. Jackson, Daji, and Tao all got back to me saying that watch (or similar) is no longer available. The only one who has not gotten back to me in 2 days is Manbu. Only one problem, when I add it to my cart, it says 'No Such ID'. So I'm still on the hunt
> 
> I was so ready to order......


Try here: http://www.iparnis.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=199&productname=

My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## V.I.T.

Martin_B said:


> Let me help you!


lol, that's just mean.


----------



## V.I.T.

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Try here: http://www.iparnis.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=199&productname=
> 
> My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


Has anyone ordered from these guys? I am not sure I even believe they have one.


----------



## scottjc

I have two Parnises (or should it be Parnii?) but they haven't been worn for a while so might have to go into the Outbox

Lovely looking watches on the aftermarket bracelets:


----------



## GuessWho

I used to own a Parnis big pilot, got it from an auction.













It was too big for me, I ended up giving it away; although it was a darn fine watch. Kept time within 3s/day, power reserve would last nearly 72 hours, and there were no defects I could see. If they made one that was >42mm I would be all over it.


----------



## Texan




----------



## Pawl_Buster

Texan said:


>


Apart from the logo this is a really good looking watch :-!


----------



## StripeyNATO

Three months in it's pretty accurate...

















and it's, ah, pretty...


----------



## barto

Both homages, but I do like them..



Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## UhrUmbel

Parnis 2212


----------



## Astute-C

My Parnis Power Reserve still on original strap. I have never owned an expensive Swiss piece but you have to say that the Parnis is outstanding value for money. Very happy with mine, a lovely dress watch.


----------



## Astute-C

Straight Banana said:


> Didn't like the strap that came with the Uboat homage so I replaced it with one I bought from sectime.
> 
> Queue overly stylized photo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal pic.


I have one of these watches coming. What is the strap width? is it 23mm or 24mm?


----------



## abo_hosni

About one year. No problems so far

Just ordered Grey/black Portuguese with silver hands.


----------



## Astute-C

OK so it's Chinese, quartz and a homage but I really love this new Parnis 50mm which took only 7 days to arrive from China! I can just about pull off the size but I also ordered a 55mm which will have to go as it's just ridiculous.


----------



## StripeyNATO

Ditched the stock strap finally for a Hirsch Liberty (then boot polished same a bit darker).


----------



## W990

Where are people in the UK going to buy Parnis on the cheap, like the look of some of these.


----------



## smootsg

So I've been waiting to contribute here because I needed to do some photo-retouching before posting up:









I bought this at auction. It was described as a Parnis. I believe I got a Parnis. But there's no marking anywhere to indicate this. It's not completely sterile -- the dial has a trademarked phrase imprinted. But there are no other markings on the watch.

How would I be sure?


----------



## dasmi

Here's mine. Sub homage. Sapphire glass, ceramic bezel. When I opened it I was surprised and pleased to find an actual Miyota 8245.


----------



## Rush

Very nice surprise!


----------



## StripeyNATO

smootsg said:


> It was described as a Parnis. I believe I got a Parnis. But there's no marking anywhere to indicate this. It's not completely sterile -- the dial has a trademarked phrase imprinted. But there are no other markings on the watch.
> 
> How would I be sure?


You can't be sure it's a Parnis, since the brand itself is a fictional construct designed to reassure people that their watch (their perfectly good watch in a lot of cases) is the product of one consistent institution. And it isn't.


----------



## Straight Banana

Astute-C said:


> I have one of these watches coming. What is the strap width? is it 23mm or 24mm?


Sorry for the delayed reaction. It's a 24 mm strap.


----------



## smootsg

Thanks, that makes sense. I re-read the earlier part of this thread, and came to the same conclusion. 

It doesn't matter; I like the style, the heft, and the fact that it keeps +6 seconds/day. If it stops running, I'll be sure to own up.


----------



## mike70sk

Texan said:


>


im thinking about doing the same thing, what brand rubber strap did u use and its 20mm lugs ?
thanks


----------



## Texan

mike70sk said:


> im thinking about doing the same thing, what brand rubber strap did u use and its 20mm lugs ?
> thanks


20mm High Quality Black Silicone Rubber Watch Band Strap RD2099 | eBay  Yes, lugs are 20mm.


----------



## MrThompsonr

Rec'd via mail today and possibly my new favorite&#8230; Looks/ feels great with mesh bracelet.


----------



## Astute-C

New in!


----------



## chicolabronse

Parnis 44mm pvd pilot, love this watch!!! Got a power reserve inbound!!

















Chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Parnis 44mm pvd pilot, love this watch!!! Got a power reserve inbound!!
> 
> View attachment 1512806
> 
> 
> View attachment 1512807
> 
> 
> Chico


I'm also a big fan of these&#8230; and









I'm also awaiting a "*Parnis 43mm PVD case flywheel Power Reserve"
*


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> I'm also awaiting a "*Parnis 43mm PVD case flywheel Power Reserve"
> *
> View attachment 1512967


Nice, i went for the white/blue version

chico


----------



## EricSW

This one:


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Nice, i went for the white/blue version
> 
> chico


 I saw those but also recently bought a different white dial blue hand watch, so went with the black...


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> I saw those but also recently bought a different white dial blue hand watch, so went with the black...


been trying to get the parnis version of that but its not available anymore!!

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> been trying to get the parnis version of that but its not available anymore!!
> 
> chico


Its a 46mm automatic and a little bulky&#8230; I prefer the lighter, slimmer self winds now. I've been buying more of those lately.


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> Its a 46mm automatic and a little bulky&#8230; I prefer the lighter, slimmer self winds now. I've been buying more of those lately.


the parnis one is a 43mm which would suit me better as well!!

chico


----------



## silverwarior

My first & only Parnis so far. Textured dial with power reserve indicator & a sapphire crystal. Just got it couple of weeks back & have not worn it yet.


----------



## meijlinder

47mm White dial Big Pilot Parnis on orange nato:


----------



## Astute-C

MrThompsonr said:


> I saw those but also recently bought a different white dial blue hand watch, so went with the black...


Where did you get this one from? What is it? It doesn't say 'Parnis' on it anywhere.


----------



## MrThompsonr

Astute-C said:


> Where did you get this one from? What is it? It doesn't say 'Parnis' on it anywhere.


Never said it was a Parnis. It's made by Davitton. The "Portuguese" homage to an IWC watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Do you guys use Parnis.com or Parnis.net.. They both sell Parnis watches but seem to be different sites completely


----------



## dasmi

meijlinder said:


> 47mm White dial Big Pilot Parnis on orange nato:
> View attachment 1523839


That's pretty nice looking. 22mm lugs or 24?


----------



## meijlinder

dasmi said:


> That's pretty nice looking. 22mm lugs or 24?


24mm. Very happy with it so far. Nice finish, display back. Strap it came on better than expected.


----------



## Astute-C

MrThompsonr said:


> Never said it was a Parnis. It's made by Davitton. The "Portuguese" homage to an IWC watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you didn't you scamp! Where did you get it from? And is it any good?


----------



## MrThompsonr

Astute-C said:


> No you didn't you scamp! Where did you get it from? And is it any good?


Found it on eBay&#8230; Along with another Big Pilot&#8230; So far so good, they seem pretty sturdy, and keep pretty good time. I'm a big fan of Pilot style Watches&#8230; The only negative, if you can even call it that, is the "Portuguese" style doesn't include any lume on the hands or dial&#8230; At 46mm and being automatics(the Davittons), they are a bit thick and bulky&#8230; I tend to wear the thinner hand winds from Parnis(far right bottom picture) that are 44mm, more often.


----------



## MrThompsonr

"This just in...!" Received my PVD Power Reserve this evening...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> "This just in...!" Received my PVD Power Reserve this evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great mr t, i'm still patiently waiting on the white/blue version!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse

Loving my new power reserve,

chico


----------



## Richmondmike

One of two, but this one is going I think, as soon as the twin dial arrives tomorrow. The face is a little unbalanced.


----------



## Shawnny

Richmondmike said:


> One of two, but this one is going I think, as soon as the twin dial arrives tomorrow. The face is a little unbalanced.


The square date window is the biggest problem?


----------



## Richmondmike

Shawnny said:


> The square date window is the biggest problem?


It's a combination of that, the dark coloured date wheel and the lack of symmetry between the seconds dial and the power reserve. Everything seems crammed into the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## StripeyNATO

I think it's rather quirky and likeable, myself. Maybe stick with it a bit and see...


----------



## Richmondmike

StripeyNATO said:


> I think it's rather quirky and likeable, myself. Maybe stick with it a bit and see...


A family shot. I prefer the two dial one and can't afford to keep both :-(


----------



## rokr

Sapphire Crystal, Ceramic Bezel, Good weight, Solid links, AWFUL clasp design though


----------



## david5182

Forgive the noob question, but why is it so hard to find a Parnis/Sea-Gull/Chinese watch with a metallic bracelet? 99% of them come with leather.

Am I being ignorant and missing something?


----------



## arktika1148

david5182 said:


> Forgive the noob question, but why is it so hard to find a Parnis/Sea-Gull/Chinese watch with a metallic bracelet? 99% of them come with leather.
> 
> Am I being ignorant and missing something?











Guess it's a price thing.
Many are on a bracelet, Beijing offer most of theirs fitted btw.


----------



## david5182

Thanks arktika. I am looking for a watch with arabic numerals though, something that's 41mm or less. Thanks.


----------



## arktika1148

david5182 said:


> Thanks arktika. I am looking for a watch with arabic numerals though, something that's 41mm or less. Thanks.


http://stores.ebay.ie/timesinternational/

OK mate. Worth checking Jun's sites. Sometimes they list different models too 

Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]


----------



## Lumo

This:


----------



## chicolabronse

Lumo said:


> This:
> View attachment 1553207


Man thats a good looking watch!! i'm praying they bring an orange bezel version out!!

chico


----------



## Astute-C

chicolabronse said:


> Man thats a good looking watch!! i'm praying they bring an orange bezel version out!!
> 
> chico


There is an orange bezel version already.

EDIT: OK, I thought I saw an orange version somewhere, maybe I didn't or maybe I confused it with the Alpha PO.


----------



## Richmondmike

Yes, the orange one is made by Alpha, I would snap up an orange Parnis PO homage!


----------



## chicolabronse

Astute-C said:


> There is an orange bezel version already.
> 
> EDIT: OK, I thought I saw an orange version somewhere, maybe I didn't or maybe I confused it with the Alpha PO.


There is an orange bezel version but it's an older 40mm model, really need the 45mm version!

chico


----------



## Jewbaka

Came with the domed crystal, that broke so I replaced it with a flat mineral glass. Came with black hands, had them replaced with gold ones which are 2mm too short. Been through many straps and clasps but I love this one. Might do a movement swap and put in a sapphire crystal


----------



## d3nzi0

Here's mine - a sea dweller homage on a nato:


----------



## Astute-C

My newly arrived Parnis Da Gama. I changed the strap out for a blue fabric strap.


----------



## chicolabronse

My new Power Reserve with silver sunburst dial

chico


----------



## Richmondmike

chicolabronse said:


> My new Power Reserve with silver sunburst dial
> 
> chico


Jealous. Mine is boring old white!


----------



## Reno

And a second one : "Ingenieur"


----------



## gb1980

44mm lumi from triconstore


----------



## d3nzi0

Latest and greatest:


----------



## secdwatch

Parnis Power Reserve Automatic Watch


----------



## Dark_K

Sedcwatch, 
Are you associated with Parnishop or what?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chicolabronse

My parnis collection, so far!!

chico


----------



## kcgr

I found a nice blue strap to match the hands with white stitching to go with the dial.


----------



## MrThompsonr

"Modded" one of my Pilots. Swapped out the case for Rose Gold with matching deployment buckle.




























I might swap out the dial later for a white one with Roman numerals...?


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> "Modded" one of my Pilots. Swapped out the case for Rose Gold with matching deployment buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might swap out the dial later for a white one with Roman numerals...?


Quite an unusual combo but i like it! Have you considered a black dial? could be nice with the gold tone case

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Quite an unusual combo but i like it! Have you considered a black dial? could be nice with the gold tone case
> 
> chico


I also have a black dial on a metal bracelet. Since I bought it(after buying the gray dial) I noticed I like it more and wear it more than the gray( much easier to read at a glance in low light.) So I thought then I'd use the gray one as a project watch.










I'm also considering another dial I found on eBay that might look better with the rose gold?


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> I also have a black dial on a metal bracelet. Since I bought it(after buying the gray dial) I noticed I like it more and wear it more than the gray( much easier to read at a glance in low light.) So I thought then I'd use the gray one as a project watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also considering another dial I found on eBay that might look better with the rose gold?


I love my grey dial pilot so much!! the brown dial could be nice in the rose gold case, try to take a face on pic of the gold one and il try to photoshop the brown dial in, if it helps?

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> I love my grey dial pilot so much!! the brown dial could be nice in the rose gold case, try to take a face on pic of the gold one and il try to photoshop the brown dial in, if it helps?
> 
> chico


----------



## chicolabronse

Looks ok, what u think?









chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

Very nice Chico thanks...


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> Very nice Chico thanks...


No probs!

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> No probs!
> 
> chico


@chicolabronse I came across an old patina looking pocket watch dial that I think will give the watch a nice nostalgic look&#8230; Stated @ 39mm so it should fit&#8230;


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> @chicolabronse I came across an old patina looking pocket watch dial that I think will give the watch a nice nostalgic look&#8230; Stated @ 39mm so it should fit&#8230; Not sure about the "Howard" script? Not a big fan of branding...
> 
> View attachment 1590941


Not a big fan of vintage stuff, i like my watches shiny and new!! lol but i think that would suit the gold tone case, not sure about removing the branding but i think i could live with it, it's not to prominent. personally i like the grey dial the more i look at it or a black dial with gold hands.

quick wee PS 








chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Not a big fan of vintage stuff, i like my watches shiny and new!! lol but i think that would suit the gold tone case, not sure about removing the branding but i think i could live with it, it's not to prominent. personally i like the grey dial the more i look at it or a black dial with gold hands.
> 
> quick wee PS
> View attachment 1590977
> 
> 
> chico


Thanks again, my friend...


----------



## MrThompsonr

Looks like someone might have stole my idea&#8230;? Found this for sale on ebay? Arnex movement and Hamilton dial&#8230;? No bidders&#8230;
I have to admit, I really do like the strap on that watch.


----------



## Shawnny

MrThompsonr said:


> Looks like someone might have stole my idea&#8230;? Found this for sale on ebay? Arnex movement and Hamilton dial&#8230;? No bidders&#8230;
> I have to admit, I really do like the strap on that watch.


can you post a link to the listing?


----------



## chicolabronse

Just arrived today, 43mm PVD sub homage, on a khaki zulu from the bay

chico


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

chicolabronse said:


> Just arrived today, 43mm PVD sub homage, with khaki zulu
> 
> chico


Hmmm! :think: That looks familiar. :-d lol Congrats Chico! It looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## chicolabronse

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Hmmm! :think: That looks familiar. :-d lol Congrats Chico! It looks great. Enjoy!


Cheers WH, after seeing yours i just knew i had to get it!! |> 

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

Finally did the dial swap on one of my Parnis Pilots...


----------



## Shawnny

The hands are a little weird. But otherwise, very nice!


----------



## chicolabronse

Shawnny said:


> The hands are a little weird. But otherwise, very nice!


I agree, the pilot hands might be more in keeping with the style of the watch.

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> I agree, the pilot hands might be more in keeping with the style of the watch.
> 
> chico


Just got a new Pilot dial with brown sun burst and a set of traditional pilot hands in the mail today. I'll be putting it all ogether later today.



















Not crazy about blue vs green lume...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

All done... I think this works better?





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

A few more of my modded vs stock Parnis Pilots




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> A few more of my modded vs stock Parnis Pilots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good mr t, i like that new dial

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

I'd like to do a blue sunburst 6497/ movement dial next with a different 45mm case. Just wandering if the 38.9mm dial will fit the 45mm case I'm looking at, or do I need the 47mm version?



















Another option could be using a 47mm Pilot watch(2 hands) that I own as a donor case?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourbill

Had this waiting for me when I got home tonight. Couldn't find it on the Parnis USA website so used the contact email and got fast response. Told them what I wanted and had it ordered in no time. Ordered on 8/5, shipping notification and tracking on 8/11. Paid extra $15 for 5-8 day shipping over the free 2-4 wk delivery. About 16 days to deliver, not quite what I was hoping for. The extra for shipping feels like it was a waste, if it wasn't going to get here fast anyway I could have just lived with the month delivery. Came in padded envelope, no box, no papers. A thick bubblewrap and a plastic bag, that's it. No damage but a book and instructions would have been kind of nice.

Little thicker than I care for but the 44mm fits nicely.


----------



## MrThompsonr

Tried the other hands(for the green lume) and a matching Rose Gold mesh bracelet...


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> Tried the other hands(for the green lume) and a matching Rose Gold mesh bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 1612594


Not a fan of the mesh straps, but i think it would look great on a brown leather pilot style strap, did you get the blue sunburst dial??

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Not a fan of the mesh straps, but i think it would look great on a brown leather pilot style strap, did you get the blue sunburst dial??
> 
> chico


Hope to get it this week... It's back on a strap this weekend.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> Hope to get it this week... It's back on a strap this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah i like that much better!! are you using a SS case for the blue dial?

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah i like that much better!! are you using a SS case for the blue dial?
> 
> chico


Yes, I have a couple of those laying around and I know it will fit. It should look like this and I will put it on one of my blue straps...? The snake skin maybe?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

...or this one?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumo

45MM PO on cordura gray:


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah i like that much better!! are you using a SS case for the blue dial?
> 
> chico


I got the new dial today. Now just waiting for the new movement. Hopefully I'll get it this week also. 
Here's a teaser...




























Also got my eye on another blue strap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> I got the new dial today. Now just waiting for the new movement. Hopefully I'll get it this week also.
> Here's a teaser...


Damm that looks great mr t, sweet looking combo!! are you getting a 6497 for it?

chico


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> Damm that looks great mr t, sweet looking combo!! are you getting a 6497 for it?
> 
> chico


According to the tracking info, it's "out for delivery." I should get it today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Just finished putting my blue pilot together. I think it turned out nice...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

MrThompsonr said:


> Just finished putting my blue pilot together. I think it turned out nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome mr t, if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost to put all that together?

chico


----------



## Consonantal

Hi guys, I've been reading extensively through this forum and many others regarding the Parnis Power Reserve (blue hands white dial). From what I've gathered, it is no longer being made with a particular Seagull movement and the new ones now have silver dials and different movements. 

I'm looking for any place that still carries the white dial version that can ship to Canada. Sites like manbu no longer carry the white dial and only the silver dial, while jackson advertises his model as a white dial but I've read that it's actually the silver version. 

The only other site that might have it seems to be parniswatch com, otherwise I would probably go with an ebay user by the name of wenping1970 (who seems to be the only ebay vendor to sell the white dial). Wenping prices his variants a bit higher than most so I would rather try to look for alternatives before purchasing from him. 

Confirmations would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## MrThompsonr

chicolabronse said:


> That looks awesome mr t, if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost to put all that together?
> 
> chico


These were done for around $200.00 US. Still playing around with different straps/ bracelets. I really like the rose gold with rose gold bracelet.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdub




----------



## Time On My Hands

Dear Watchhouse, I never thought it would happen to me.

I got a Parnis today. I like the design, colour, price, and my first power reserve indicator.

I'll probably get laughed out of this thread for daring to suggest a 43mm watch is huge. My favourite size is 37-38mm. I need to get used to wearing a super hero amulet on my wrist. I'm coming around to it, because reservations about size aside, here's what I like:

The de-saturated dark blue dial. With a cool sunburst texturing. Difficult for me to photograph, as I think there's no anti-reflective coating on the crystal. You all probably know the colour.









Also, rare for a Chinese watch, the utter lack of a serif font. Yay! (Probably because of the Swiss watch this one mimics).

Look how new it is: The power reserve meter hasn't even reached 0 yet. The watch is running on emergency fuel reserves!









The applied numerals. It's truly 3-D! Nice.









Lots to look at on the rear side, too.









And a regular crown to boot. I don't like those big jewel-shaped crowns.

So with lots of features I like, I'm now just getting used to the size. The short lugs help ;-).

Cheers. See you in the WRUW threads.


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Astute-C

Time On My Hands said:


> Dear Watchhouse, I never thought it would happen to me.
> 
> I got a Parnis today. I like the design, colour, price, and my first power reserve indicator.
> 
> I'll probably get laughed out of this thread for daring to suggest a 43mm watch is huge. My favourite size is 37-38mm. I need to get used to wearing a super hero amulet on my wrist. I'm coming around to it, because reservations about size aside, here's what I like:
> 
> The de-saturated dark blue dial. With a cool sunburst texturing. Difficult for me to photograph, as I think there's no anti-reflective coating on the crystal. You all probably know the colour.
> 
> View attachment 1859834
> 
> 
> Also, rare for a Chinese watch, the utter lack of a serif font. Yay! (Probably because of the Swiss watch this one mimics).
> 
> Look how new it is: The power reserve meter hasn't even reached 0 yet. The watch is running on emergency fuel reserves!
> 
> View attachment 1859826
> 
> 
> The applied numerals. It's truly 3-D! Nice.
> 
> View attachment 1859818
> 
> 
> Lots to look at on the rear side, too.
> 
> View attachment 1859810
> 
> 
> And a regular crown to boot. I don't like those big jewel-shaped crowns.
> 
> So with lots of features I like, I'm now just getting used to the size. The short lugs help ;-).
> 
> Cheers. See you in the WRUW threads.


Lovely dial. Where is this from?


----------



## Time On My Hands

Astute-C said:


> Lovely dial. Where is this from?


Thanks.

There's at least two places to get this watch, and I suspect more.

This guy has a phoney 50% price, where the "regular" price is twice normal.

And this guy is on eeeebay.

Neither are sanctioned by the important WUS thread here.

I went with the latter, who gets a few good mentions in the above thread.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## bill11217

I have this watch on order along with a sterile 1016 style dial. 
I know that I will want to switch the crystal for a domed sapphire. Does anyone know what size I need, or better yet have anyone tried this mod? Any tips or leads would be a big help. Thanks-


----------



## Reverting

Parnis Pilot Seagull Unitas


----------



## DustinC

Will3020 said:


>


That movement looks gorgeous! What model is this particular one? And does anyone know any other models that use the same movement?


----------



## Will3020

DustinC said:


> That movement looks gorgeous! What model is this particular one? And does anyone know any other models that use the same movement?


Thanks. It's the typical 6497 mvt.


----------



## chicolabronse

DustinC said:


> That movement looks gorgeous! What model is this particular one? And does anyone know any other models that use the same movement?


You can get the 6497 in the pilot watches and the panerai homages

sent from kindle fire


----------



## Deledda




----------



## Vdub




----------



## Will3020




----------



## dan_bsht

I've post this before in the "Best Subamriner Homage forum", but it is a great watch, and I love it;
I'm very impressed with the quality!
I have some more photos and a mini review on my blog;

http://danielnessim.com/2014/11/21/p...sant-surprise/


----------



## muh_i

Parnis power reserve 
i changed the original strap with a heavy high quality bracelet


----------



## dfl3506

Sterile and IWC clone.


----------



## yankeexpress

Some versions of this model have a high beat, 28,800 bph movement, but mine came with only the low beat 21,600 bph. Otherwise it is a good watch. The strap is a Helberg cross-stitch.


----------



## Texan




----------



## ironborn

Texan said:


>


Blue dial? That is quite stunning!


----------



## Texan

ironborn said:


> Blue dial? That is quite stunning!


Actually, dial is black. It's AR coating reflection.


----------



## TheTitusFactor




----------



## brightsky

Just picked up this one. Moon phase and big date complications!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## dfl3506

Only received this yesterday, 44mm and 100m WR with a Miyota 8215. All for less than half the price of an Isofrane strap!


----------



## gravity84

brightsky said:


> Just picked up this one. Moon phase and big date complications!


How do you like it? I've been eyeing the white one with blue hands. Killer deal for a true moonphase.


----------



## Thrax

I have the white+blue moonphase. It's awesome.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## chicolabronse




----------



## 1Sail0r

where do you guys buy your watches? I'm trying to get a Parnis with sapphire crystal but parniswatch.net is sold out of the one I'm looking for.


----------



## dfl3506

1Sail0r said:


> where do you guys buy your watches? I'm trying to get a Parnis with sapphire crystal but parniswatch.net is sold out of the one I'm looking for.


http://............com/


----------



## 1Sail0r

dfl3506 said:


> http://............com/


Sorry?


----------



## dfl3506

1Sail0r said:


> Sorry?


It won't allow me to post the name of the Parnis seller. I'm not sure why the mods allow Parnis Shop but disallow the other seller when they both sell identical watches. It's a mystery to me.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## victarro




----------



## Chascomm

dfl3506 said:


> It won't allow me to post the name of the Parnis seller. I'm not sure why the mods allow Parnis Shop but disallow the other seller when they both sell identical watches. It's a mystery to me.


No mystery at all. Moderators are not omniscient. Now that you have alerted the moderating team to the discrepancy, both sites have their links blocked.


----------



## dfl3506

Chascomm said:


> No mystery at all. Moderators are not omniscient. Now that you have alerted the moderating team to the discrepancy, both sites have their links blocked.


They might as well block Ebay as well as the same watches are available there. Where does it end?


----------



## titaniumshell.com

Got this 2 days ago UK seller - Automatic UBoat style, love it.


----------



## Texan




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Yesterday 








Today


----------



## chicolabronse

44mm pilot


----------



## Texan




----------



## ironborn

Texan said:


>


Looking at this very model myself! Could I ask for a wristshot and perhaps the size of your wrist? Looks awesome!


----------



## Texan

ironborn said:


> Looking at this very model myself! Could I ask for a wristshot and perhaps the size of your wrist? Looks awesome!





















My wrist is 175mm (about 7inches).


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## MrCairo

This just came with the mail


----------



## WatchNewbi3

Sorry for posting on this thread, but I am planning to buy a sterile parnis gmt from here Parnis|Parnis Watch|Marina Militare|Garton|Parnis Warch, is the site reputable? I have already posted this on buying a parnis watch but did not receive any replies.

I hope the people here can shed some info


----------



## titaniumshell.com

Have a look at watch assassin on eBay. He's in the North East UK, South Shields.


----------



## aaronmd

Just got my first... Not going to be my last. Amazed at what you get for the dollar.


----------



## Jwon

Parnis Portuguese for the summer


----------



## arislan

Is there no love for the Parnis Milgauss in the forum? I'm looking at getting one.. if anyone has any pics of perspective on it, it would appreciated if you share some..


----------



## mrwomble

arislan said:


> Is there no love for the Parnis Milgauss in the forum? I'm looking at getting one.. if anyone has any pics of perspective on it, it would appreciated if you share some..


Seems a bit hard to come by, haven't seen much of them around.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506

mrwomble said:


> Seems a bit hard to come by, haven't seen much of them around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


If this is what you mean there's plenty for sale (I counted 24) on Ebay around the $120 mark.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

arislan said:


> Is there no love for the Parnis Milgauss in the forum? I'm looking at getting one.. if anyone has any pics of perspective on it, it would appreciated if you share some..


Here's mine...


----------



## arislan

They're aren't rare, most of the usual joints selling Parnis have em... I want to get one, but unsure as there aren't a lot of owner comments and pics floating around in the forum. Does anyone know if the GV homage actually is a green sapphire or just a green insert on the side to make it look similar to the GV? http://www.parniswatch.net/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=586&productname= describes it as green sapphire..


----------



## Wilson Wee

Changed the metal bracelet to this white perlon.


----------



## Reno

Reno said:


> Only one for me b-)


Make that two, with the _Ingénieur_ :




























I finally got one last year, and it's an amazing piece


----------



## afri

This is my first post in this forum. I like the dial and its orange colour. Movement so far OK. Mod the bracelet to brown leather.


----------



## GUTuna

afri said:


> This is my first post in this forum. I like the dial and its orange colour. Movement so far OK. Mod the bracelet to brown leather.


I really like that dial/strap combo for a first post!


----------



## NemoAU

GUTuna said:


> I really like that dial/strap combo for a first post!


+1, nice combination!


----------



## ninzeo

Any suggestions for my Parnis "panda" portuguese homage? Not happy with the stock strap and all 22mm straps i have lying around are too sporty. I am looking for a dressy croc grain (faux) leather strap in a blue/black/gray teint that matches the dial well i guess...

Anyone with the same watch who wants to show some examples? I'm not a rubber or nato guy...


----------



## lmwatches

Myself and my husbands favourite Parnis watches  just looking at all of your lovely photos ..sorry ours is a family shot not a professional one :roll:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

lmwatches said:


> Myself and my husbands favourite Parnis watches  just looking at all of your lovely photos ..sorry ours is a family shot not a professional one :roll:
> View attachment 4280754


That's a beautiful shot. We need to see more like this.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eweman

Shawnny said:


> I just picked this up. It's my second Parnis and I am surprised by the quality at this price point. Here's a couple low light iPad picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's your turn. Let's see your Parnis.


Nice watch! what model is this?


----------



## Delta32

Got this Parnis today, very nice case and very noisy rotor. All in all I'm pleased, even though I was a bit disappointed about the silver dial, when I thought it was going to be white. And it's a bit surprising that the 6 and 12 have a different color from the rest, with a turquoise, more greenish hue.










Here the numbers can be seen a bit better:


----------



## watchguy74

Here is my Parnis with rose gold love how it looks and it keeps great time.


----------



## Sagehomme

I have four of them so far - and one on it's way!

The one I like the most (probably also because i love the watch based on it, the portuguese, and ofcourse because I had made a custom strap for it which make the total so much better..)









Then there is this PAM Homage, pvd. I like it, especially on a green army nato, but it's getting less wristtime. Runs very smooth though, way better than expected. It was cheap of the bay, and the finishing is less then I'm used to on parnis watches.. Look at the 'Parnis' text on the dial for example. 









The Third is a datejust II homage - very awesome dial with good depth and not much amazed by the bracelet/clasp. But hey, for only 90$ it's ok. Nowadays wearing it on a blue perlon or bond nato - way better!










The last one is just beautiful and own design. I love it and it was my first 'real' chronograph. Now, a long time later, I'm wearing it a little less but I still love the design and the brown colour of the dial.


----------



## chicolabronse

If you mean by own design that this is a parnis design then i'm sorry to dissapoint but it's based on a panerai, but still a great looking watch u got! |>


----------



## Sagehomme

Hey, didn't even know. Not much own design indeed. Thanks


----------



## lechat

Today i Have my sub homage 
Good quality , one question : 
Can i swim with ?
I not Have doc 
IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/30/eb085d11f551272da162aa2aff4a5cf9.jpg[/IMG]

Bonne journée


----------



## lechat

Nice Electric blue !

Bonne journée


----------



## Brisman33

I recieved this a few weeks ago, no Parnis brand marking but sold as such. Initial impression was very favourable, it had the look and feel of a much more expensive watch. The strap is a bit cheap and will be upgraded once it starts wearing out. Serial number stamped on the side, which is the same number on all of this type. The hands all line up correctly, the mechanism is non hacking. Time keeping seems reasonable and I've only had to reset the time when it wound down. The lume is pretty poor but that was expected.

The winding mechanism soon became very stiff and I needed to hold the crown with a small pair of pliers. I heard reports of some watches being shipped unlubricated and have put in a few drops of oil which I got with an electric shaver which seems to have freed things up.

For the price I can't complain, it's a nice formal looking watch for when the occasion demands one.


----------



## lechat

Today i change the Metallic bracelet : to small for my Hand opening









Bonne journée


----------



## nachodaddy




----------



## chicolabronse

nachodaddy said:


>


Nice combo


----------



## aaronmd




----------



## KeyzerSausage

Got my Parnis Power Reserve last week. I had read about it in the forums here, but I was still surprised about how good the quality felt.

It's nice and heavy on the wrist, I like the sound of the Sea-Gull movement, and everything just works and looks good. It's around 14 sec fast each day, both in my own and the Hairspring-apps testing.

I was wondering how I would feel about the open heart, but I enjoy it. It's fun to watch, and people who don't care for watches are really into it. I think this is the first watch I've worn that non-watch-people notice and want to talk about.

Its on a black Nato in the picture. I like it on it.


----------



## aaronmd

The Jackson crown guard fits like a charm.


----------



## cairoanan

Mini Fiddy Homage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue

Just arrived yesterday. My first Parnis and I'm very pleased with the watch. Lots of nice touches and very comfortable on the wrist. Doubt it will be my last.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Love the look of the blue hands, open heart, and I've had good luck with Sea-Gull movements. I've been going over the variety of Parnis watches and due to the number of different looks it's really hard to choose. I'm thinking this one is what I'm going to go for - now to decide on which distributor to buy from . . .

Gary



KeyzerSausage said:


> View attachment 4973361
> 
> 
> Got my Parnis Power Reserve last week. I had read about it in the forums here, but I was still surprised about how good the quality felt.
> 
> It's nice and heavy on the wrist, I like the sound of the Sea-Gull movement, and everything just works and looks good. It's around 14 sec fast each day, both in my own and the Hairspring-apps testing.
> 
> I was wondering how I would feel about the open heart, but I enjoy it. It's fun to watch, and people who don't care for watches are really into it. I think this is the first watch I've worn that non-watch-people notice and want to talk about.
> 
> Its on a black Nato in the picture. I like it on it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## steve12345

My new favorite. Parnis 43mm sterile GMT. Paid $80 and worth twice that. Got in ebay for $80 delivered from "make and offer" option. The asking price was $118 including shipping. (Worth that price by the way) . Some sellers have better ratings and better return or protection so I went with one seller who gives 30 days no question asked etc. 25 days and not one issue. (knock on wood).


----------



## steve12345

If you go to Ebay and do a search for 43mm sterile submariner GMT you will see many sellers. The best price is about $80 delivered . Screw in solid links. Solid endlinks, Lume is not good, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel, Water resistent claims to about 30 feet but I am not going to try that. If I go swimming I use my casio g shock. The Gluidelock fine adjustment is superb when your wrist swells due to heat and humidity in the summer. No tools necessary and easy. Accuate time to 10 secs fast so far and owned 25 days. I am shocked about the accuracy. I honestly thought it might even stop on its own due to the low price but it holds power for a day of not wearing it ( fully wound ). maybe I was lucky ? If anyone else owns this watch please chime in.


----------



## joseandres.medra

Brisman33 said:


> View attachment 4577594
> View attachment 4577602
> View attachment 4577610
> View attachment 4577650
> 
> 
> I recieved this a few weeks ago, no Parnis brand marking but sold as such. Initial impression was very favourable, it had the look and feel of a much more expensive watch. The strap is a bit cheap and will be upgraded once it starts wearing out. Serial number stamped on the side, which is the same number on all of this type. The hands all line up correctly, the mechanism is non hacking. Time keeping seems reasonable and I've only had to reset the time when it wound down. The lume is pretty poor but that was expected.
> 
> The winding mechanism soon became very stiff and I needed to hold the crown with a small pair of pliers. I heard reports of some watches being shipped unlubricated and have put in a few drops of oil which I got with an electric shaver which seems to have freed things up.
> 
> For the price I can't complain, it's a nice formal looking watch for when the occasion demands one.


Nice watch!! Can you give us the seller?? Thanks!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman33

joseandres.medra said:


> Nice watch!! Can you give us the seller?? Thanks!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


The system won't let me post a link to the site but the seller is called TRICOLOR and operates on a Chinese express selling site named after a famous boxing champion whose first name is Muhammad.


----------



## Guul

Haven't seen this one yet... 
Completely original. 
A black power reserve with textured dial will be in the mail soon! 
Hate these threads...


----------



## Gary Drainville

Guul said:


> Haven't seen this one yet...
> Completely original.
> A black power reserve with textured dial will be in the mail soon!
> Hate these threads...


Very nice. I'm not familiar enough with all the watches that IWC, Panerai, etc. make and I'm wanting something unique to Parnis. By completely original do you mean that it's not a homage of any other brand? I have a Parnis power reserve on the way, I'm thinking its a homage though.

Gary


----------



## Guul

No... Original as in no modifications. Even the strap is original.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Guul said:


> No... Original as in no modifications. Even the strap is original.


Ah yes, thanks.


----------



## Texan




----------



## Gary Drainville

Bought this based on a fairly recent post here. Arrived today and I'm really impressed with the quality.

Gary


----------



## KeyzerSausage

Gary Drainville said:


> Love the look of the blue hands, open heart, and I've had good luck with Sea-Gull movements. I've been going over the variety of Parnis watches and due to the number of different looks it's really hard to choose. I'm thinking this one is what I'm going to go for - now to decide on which distributor to buy from . . .
> 
> Gary


Hello! I'm sorry I haven't seen your comment before. I'm new to the site, and I have not figured out how to see when people reply to my posts. No issues with the watch, so fare. It's keepin OK time, winds up fast on the wrist and lasts as long as the power meter says, it seems. I bought mine from an ebay seller called "wenping1970". There is a thread in the forums about recommended ones, which I didn't see until I had ordered it.


----------



## KeyzerSausage

I replied to your old post, and the reply took me here - where I see you have already bought it... I'm not very good at this...hehe. 

Congratulations on the watch, though! Mine is still ticking away perfectly, and I have no complaints. Besides my Helberg CH8, this is the only watch I have that people not interested in watches notice and ask about regularly.


----------



## Astute-C

Parnis Planet Ocean!


----------



## Gary Drainville

KeyzerSausage said:


> I replied to your old post, and the reply took me here - where I see you have already bought it... I'm not very good at this...hehe.
> 
> Congratulations on the watch, though! Mine is still ticking away perfectly, and I have no complaints. Besides my Helberg CH8, this is the only watch I have that people not interested in watches notice and ask about regularly.


Hey keyzerSausage! Nice handle by the way! No worries about not seeing my post. I'm liking the watch a lot - put it on a Nato strap and you're absolutely right, this watch catches the eye of non-watch types.

Gary


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617




----------



## kerobert

I got mine about a year ago and it's still going. Paid about the same as you, runs fast, looks great! Actually got a huge compliment on it a day ago and brother-in-law who owns a GMT II, was amazed at the quality when comparing it to his original. For $100, it's far more watch than I anticipated.



steve12345 said:


> My new favorite. Parnis 43mm sterile GMT. Paid $80 and worth twice that. Got in ebay for $80 delivered from "make and offer" option. The asking price was $118 including shipping. (Worth that price by the way) . Some sellers have better ratings and better return or protection so I went with one seller who gives 30 days no question asked etc. 25 days and not one issue. (knock on wood).


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Sagehomme

New Parnis Watch, Sterile Dial Parnis Big Pilot (44mm)









And also rocks on nato...


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## Ticonderoga

104RS said:


> Here are mine, unfortunately just some phone-pictures.
> The diver just recently arrived, the other two I generally only wear as beaters, as the glass on the power reserve indicates:


Love the style of this watch. How long is the stop watch and what is the function of the red jet hand?


----------



## Ticonderoga

Keithcozz said:


>


Very nice - does the moon-phase actually work properly?

i'm looking at this variation and I think the moon is just for decoration; the vendor's cryptic Chineese Google translate reply only adds to my confusion.

Dear Sir.
About the moon phase dial. It can be work follow the time. It is the work. Thank you,
Can work according to the rotation of the time, I'm very glad to received your E-mail, I hope I can solve your problem
Send best wishes

- ahappylife987


----------



## Gary Drainville

Ticonderoga said:


> Very nice - does the moon-phase actually work properly?
> 
> i'm looking at this variation and I think the moon is just for decoration; the vendor's cryptic Chineese Google translate reply only adds to my confusion.
> 
> Dear Sir.
> About the moon phase dial. It can be work follow the time. It is the work. Thank you,
> Can work according to the rotation of the time, I'm very glad to received your E-mail, I hope I can solve your problem
> Send best wishes
> ---------------------
> I think when I retire in going to apply to one of these Chinese companies as the official responder to English emails!!


----------



## mr_nobody

Texan said:


>


This looks great, where'd you get it? I'm having trouble finding the exact same one.


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

Parnis for Bentley ;-)


----------



## Silvertouran

Changed the strap to tan leather from black.
only 2 things annoy me about this. 
1. The date window is too small and dark to read. 
2. The power reserve goes to 40 when full which is fine but when its empty it goes way below '0'.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Silvertouran said:


> View attachment 5682026
> 
> 
> Changed the strap to tan leather from black.
> only 2 things annoy me about this.
> 1. The date window is too small and dark to read.
> 2. The power reserve goes to 40 when full which is fine but when its empty it goes way below '0'.


Don't think of it as going below zero, think of it as, you've used up all your energy and now you're on your reserve tank - like when the gas light comes on in your car, you still have 80kms before you run out of fuel


----------



## ninzeo

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

anabuki said:


> Parnis for Bentley ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5681858


Man, just wild, wild color watch. First time I opened this thread I thought, wow, that pops. Now, I'm thinking, "gotta get one of those!"

Can you post a link as to where you got it and/or what it is called?


----------



## dfl3506

Ticonderoga said:


> Man, just wild, wild color watch. First time I opened this thread I thought, wow, that pops. Now, I'm thinking, "gotta get one of those!"
> 
> Can you post a link as to where you got it and/or what it is called?


Plenty available on Ebay, it's a Black Bay homage, but type in Parnis 43mm sapphire ceramic and you'll find it.


----------



## anabuki

This IS really nice piece of ssteel and sapphire crystal. And last but no least- Myiota movement. Got it two months ago and it is amazing + 2-5 sec/day! I like this "tudor" so much.  
















This is the source: 43mm Parnis Stainless Steel Case Black Dial Red Bezel Auto Mens Watch PA4312SRO | eBay

Regards!


----------



## mr_blonde

Really gorgeous watch


----------



## Sagehomme

That BB homage is great, looks really good. Even more colourful and cool with the nato!


----------



## mag8

finally!

price is too high though

41mm parnis roating bezel automatic movement men watch Luminous numbers | eBay


----------



## mag8

finally!

price is too high though

41mm parnis roating bezel automatic movement men watch Luminous numbers


----------



## Ruban

It was a toss up for me between this one and the one with the moonphase, posted here as well.


----------



## Minorcollector

Ruban said:


> View attachment 6142410
> 
> 
> It was a toss up for me between this one and the one with the moonphase, posted here as well.


I think I'll get one of these next. That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Keithcozz

Yep, it's a *PARNIS...

*


----------



## Qidamin

Sagehomme said:


> New Parnis Watch, Sterile Dial Parnis Big Pilot (44mm)
> 
> View attachment 5335674
> 
> 
> And also rocks on nato...
> 
> View attachment 5335690


Lol, all the pictures of this watch I have seen on taobao show the same 117/1000 number!
Anyway I like this watch but I fear it is a little bit too big for my 16.5/17cm wrist.


----------



## Beach Hound

My personal favorite but 3 Parnis autos.










https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## chumo22

The white face on royal hands look is terrific. Whenever that is done well, it's done great.


----------



## chumo22

If only Bentley made a Parnis...ha. Nice shots!


----------



## chumo22

Burgundy bezels are probably one of the most underappreciated colors in watches.


----------



## chumo22

Burgundy with a light saddle color leather band is a terrific combination as well.


----------



## chumo22

Have not seen that one either. I like the PARNIS logo being off to the side. Gets lost with the chronograph. Nice looking watch there.


----------



## chumo22

Is that the original band or aftermarket? That cream and blue combination is killer.


----------



## chumo22

Nice choice...white perlon is extremely underrated. Perlon itself is extremely underrated. Depending on quality, nothing makes a watch more comfortable.


----------



## chumo22

Ebay has a TON of Parnis watches available. Ton of sellers as well.


----------



## chumo22

That watch is an absolute tank. Reminds me of my old Tag Heuer Aquagraph...thing was a beast. Alas, I sold it.


----------



## cairoanan

Destro Parnis pilot


----------



## Alden

Parnis big pilot with sterile dial


----------



## Gary Drainville

Alden said:


> View attachment 6619210
> Parnis big pilot with sterile dial


Like it so much I ordered one last night!


----------



## chicolabronse

the big pilot is a great watch for the money


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Alden

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6626050


What an awesome Parnis!


----------



## anabuki

Alden said:


> What an awesome Parnis!


This is picture of my Hayabusa Ki43 Nakajima fighter cockpit 
and my Pilot watch. ;-)


----------



## Alden

Just picked this one out of the mailbox an hour ago. Better pics later.


----------



## Alden

OK - lots o' pictures.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Alden said:


> OK - lots o' pictures.


Can you share a link where you bought it?


----------



## Alden

Ticonderoga said:


> Can you share a link where you bought it?


Sure!

http://www..........s.com/item/Parn...61,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_6149


----------



## Ticonderoga

Oh wow, that's a great price.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## ninzeo

Looks ten times the price:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Alden

Anabuki needs to get a job doing product photography for sports and men's magazines!


----------



## anabuki

Alden said:


> Anabuki needs to get a job doing product photography for sports and men's magazines!


Try to do my best... ;-)
















Probably fastest Parnis on the earth...








and its watch winder. :-D


----------



## Alden

anabuki said:


> Try to do my best... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6743330
> 
> 
> Probably fastest Parnis on the earth...
> 
> and its watch winder. :-D


This thing looks AWESOME, even though I don't know what it is.


----------



## anabuki

Alden said:


> This thing looks AWESOME, even though I don't know what it is.










another part of puzzle... ;-)


----------



## Qidamin

I am in! just recieved my first Parnis today. I have ordered the cheapest one because I was not sure about 44mm on my 17cm wrist. Little bit big but still acceptable. The watch is really nice for the price!


----------



## anabuki

Prince is a little bit dirty,
but







the sapphire is still shinig... ;-)


----------



## Alden

Qidamin said:


> I am in! just recieved my first Parnis today. I have ordered the cheapest one because I was not sure about 44mm on my 17cm wrist. Little bit big but still acceptable. The watch is really nice for the price!
> 
> View attachment 6751898


I wore that same watch last night, and I'm wearing it right now. Good choice. A full wind on this thing lasts about 46 hours.


----------



## Qidamin

My Parnis with friends









For little bit more than 40 euros, I am pretty happy with it. First time I have turned the crown till the end it stopped after few hours, then second time it lost 3 minutes after one hour, since then it runs perfectly well!


----------



## Alden

Nice collection! What is the silver one, second from left on the top? It looks like a Rolex, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Rocat

anabuki said:


> Try to do my best... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6743330
> 
> 
> View attachment 6743354
> 
> Probably fastest Parnis on the earth...
> 
> View attachment 6743394
> 
> and its watch winder. :-D


Which year version is this Mercedes Petronas? If it is the 2016 car and you can get that close to it, you've become my new best friend. I'm going through F1 withdraw something fierce. March 20th can't get here soon enough.


----------



## chicolabronse

Alden said:


> Nice collection! What is the silver one, second from left on the top? It looks like a Rolex, but I don't think it is.


It's a seiko 5.

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis GMT. Shields handmade cloisonne enamel.


----------



## Fandegrue

Leszek Kralka said:


> Parnis GMT. Shields handmade cloisonne enamel.


Wow wow wow... I'm truly impressed! It's wonderful.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Thank you. I really like to decorate watches Parnis.





































Glatz = Kłodzko. Moje miasto urodzenia w Polsce.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis "Miś"




























Pozdrawiam


----------



## Alden

That is very very nice! Do you sell these? Are you a jeweler as well?


----------



## Alden

With my two Parnises, I have noticed that if you lay them flat when off your wrist and leave them off a day or two they run a bit fast, but if you set them on their sides they run a bit slower.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Dziękuję za uznanie. Mój e-mail : [email protected]

Dzisiaj Carousels Horse























































https://pl.pinterest.com/enamelwatch/


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis handmade guilloche.


































.


----------



## Alden

I have a new one coming in about a week.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis guilloche enamel blue.





































Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Alden

This one just delivered an hour ago.







.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Ładny


----------



## Alden

Leszek Kralka said:


> Ładny


??? I don't read Polish.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Nice, beautiful


----------



## Alden

Yes. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

More picts


----------



## Pete531

My first Parnis. But more to come im sure.

On the original bracelet.
View attachment 7115178


View attachment 7115194


Now on a leather strap.

View attachment 7115426


.
View attachment 7115418


View attachment 7115290


View attachment 7115458


----------



## Falco 67

Won an auction on ebay in November 2013 ($ 50).
I am very satisfied.
Parnis 43 mm with ST25 movement:


----------



## Alden

Wow for $50 you got a real beauty! I like it!


----------



## Falco 67

Alden said:


> Wow for $50 you got a real beauty! I like it!


Thank you.
Although I do not use it often, it is an integral part of my collection.


----------



## BalooSD

Just got my first Parnis.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis guilloche.





































Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Dzisiaj Parnis w stylu Breugeta, silver dial hand guilloche.














































reszta na pintereście : https://pl.pinterest.com/enamelwatch/

Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis porcelanowy Pegaz.










pozdrawiam


----------



## Alden

Leszek Kralka said:


> Parnis porcelanowy Pegaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


That's very well done!


----------



## cairoanan

Vintage pilot


----------



## dfl3506

cairoanan said:


> Vintage pilot


I have the same watch, super accurate hand-wind movement. It's an IWC clone BTW. I would have liked the same crown as yours, I find mine a bit hard to grip.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis "Constelation" . Silver cloisonne enamel dial, hand guilloche. Wykonał Leszek Kralka.





































kot też ją lubi 










Foto : https://pl.pinterest.com/enamelwatch/

Pozdrawiam


----------



## fechu

Qidamin said:


> My Parnis with friends
> 
> View attachment 6790946
> 
> 
> For little bit more than 40 euros, I am pretty happy with it. First time I have turned the crown till the end it stopped after few hours, then second time it lost 3 minutes after one hour, since then it runs perfectly well!


Any info about the 4th?, the one with the moon.
Thanks.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Porcelanowy Parnis. "Carousels Horse" według Patka.


----------



## Alden

Wearing this one right now... off to see Zootopia with the kiddo.


----------



## Will3020

This blue sub homage P


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis Regulateur , wzór w stylu Faberge , tarcza lekko przyciemniona w sodzie.














































Pozdrawiam


----------



## jaeva




----------



## Will3020




----------



## DSlocum

This one just arrived...


----------



## Alden

DSlocum said:


> This one just arrived...


I really likethat. Cool as hell! How long does the lume last?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## DSlocum

Alden said:


> I really likethat. Cool as hell! How long does the lume last?


Meh.... not great. Better on the hands (and brighter) than on the numbers, but still nothing to write home about.


----------



## eusefe

Waiting for my open heart parnis to arrive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Which parnis is this ?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Emrejagger said:


> Which parnis is this ?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


It's a 41mm PVD Parnis sub. It has a Miyota movement, 8125 I believe. I took it off the bracelet to change up the look.


----------



## Tikhon

My second Parnis watch - a 42mm black PVD Sea Dweller homage. I'm very happy with the purchase. It was shipped in a huge styrofoam cube box taped up really securely. The watch and bracelet have a lovely tight, quality feel about them and I'm enjoying the contrast between the dial markings and everything else in black.


----------



## psco78

My first Parnis, bought it because I liked the Portugieser design cues and the Sea-Gull 2505 movement. I've had it for a few months now.
I noticed it takes a very long time for the power reserve meter to climb up to full. With the movement completely run down, I typically give it a little handwind (till approx 10 hrs power reserve) and then just start wearing it. It often takes a full day for the power reserve meter to go to maximum, even though I'm quite active throughout the day.

Does anybody know if this is normal for this type of movement? Since this is my only watch with a power reserve meter I don't have any other reference point to compare with...


----------



## Alden

psco78 said:


> My first Parnis, bought it because I liked the Portugieser design cues and the Sea-Gull 2505 movement. I've had it for a few months now.
> I noticed it takes a very long time for the power reserve meter to climb up to full. With the movement completely run down, I typically give it a little handwind (till approx 10 hrs power reserve) and then just start wearing it. It often takes a full day for the power reserve meter to go to maximum, even though I'm quite active throughout the day.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is normal for this type of movement? Since this is my only watch with a power reserve meter I don't have any other reference point to compare with...
> 
> View attachment 7750058


I have that same model. I generally wind it to 20 and find that it gets to 40+ by the end of the day.


----------



## psco78

Alden said:


> I have that same model. I generally wind it to 20 and find that it gets to 40+ by the end of the day.


Seems to be normal behaviour then, I would've expected it to go a little quicker.


----------



## chicolabronse

Tikhon said:


> My second Parnis watch - a 42mm black PVD sub. I'm very happy with the purchase. It was shipped in a huge styrofoam cube box taped up really securely. The watch and bracelet have a lovely tight, quality feel about them and I'm enjoying the contrast between the dial markings and everything else in black.
> 
> View attachment 7743834
> View attachment 7743842


I had the same one for nearly 2 years now, cracking watch for the money, mines has been thru the wars (construction industry) but runs like a champ


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Tikhon

Forum rules prevent me from posting my third Parnis (a PAM GMT homage auto with black croc strap), however, here's my fourth and fifth:







The Seagull power reserve appealed to me but I thought there will be times when a plainer dress watch would be more suitable. I found this one in an eBay auction, starting at 99 cents which I was able to pick up at a good price.








Both are lovely, solid pieces that are impeccably finished. It's good to have a choice, isn't it?

These buys came about after reading the asian watch blog (and agreeing with the writer's conclusions). I'd bought a C Ward C65 Trident in the Easter clearance when the thought struck that these Parnis dress watches would fulfil the same role in my collection, at a fraction of the cost, so I cancelled the CW order. No regrets!

The blogger, Tom Adelstein, frequently makes the point in his writing that the quality of Parnis cases compares favourably with Swiss brands priced in the $1000 range and that Seagull movements are on a par with ETA. At less than $100 per piece, I'm prepared to put that to the test!


----------



## Alden

Tikhon said:


> *The blogger, Tom Adelstein, frequently makes the point in his writing that the quality of Parnis cases compares favourably with Swiss brands priced in the $1000 range and that Seagull movements are on a par with ETA.* At less than $100 per piece, I'm prepared to put that to the test!


I would wager he's correct. With Swiss brands you are paying for the name. The quality is about the same as these beautiful Chinese pieces.


----------



## Tikhon

And here's my sixth Parnis - a PVD cushion case with art deco dial and black leather strap. I'm particularly impressed by the strap quality - the buckle is signed and it's unusually soft and flexible for a Chinese watch strap. I talked my daughter through the key features that make this watch interesting for me and she is now interested in owning a mechanical watch of her own. A breakthrough for someone who relies on her iPhone for checking the time.


----------



## Qidamin

Mine, strill pretty happy with it!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Wore this one this week.


----------



## Weston1

that seems slightly longer time than I would expect. I have the same with gold hands and numerals and it maxes the reserve in a few hours and stays locked on 45 if I keep it on. that's just normal activity which is what you would expect since this leans more toward a dress watch. I wouldn't be too concerned. A couple of ETA movements I have are closer to your results.


----------



## Alden

Qidamin said:


> View attachment 7819626
> 
> 
> View attachment 7819674
> 
> 
> Mine, still pretty happy with it!


----------



## cairoanan

Destro


----------



## Qidamin

I was wondering if the top of the watch was screwed or not on the flieger, so it would be easy to access the hands for example.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis - enamel cloisonne dial.


----------



## Chascomm

Leszek Kralka said:


> Parnis - enamel cloisonne dial.


I'm loving your work, as always.


----------



## chicolabronse

Parnis pvd pilot










Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## ic3burn

Mine on zulu strap


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Chascomm said:


> I'm loving your work, as always.


thank you

Mały Księciu. Silver 36 mm. Enamel cloisonne.














































Pozdrawiam.


----------



## haejuk

Here's mine. I got it a while ago, but it is pretty big for my wrist. It was a great intro to watches. I figured I should post it up before it goes to the bay.
Weirdly it came with a deployant that just didn't work with the length of the strap. I had to replace it with a random buckle I had from an old watch.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

I love this Parnis 44mm PVD-encased Panerai homage. The weight is great, and the movement really smooth. Unlike most Parnii, the leather strap on this one is super high quality. One of these years I'll actually be able to afford the real thing!


----------



## Leszek Kralka

super black !!! to PVD ???

u mnie zwierzęta na ceramicznej tarczy


----------



## outsidesmoke07

I should put up this silly little guy here too. He's a weirdo. 42mm diameter, 15mm thick (RIDICULOUS), Neiton branded (WHAT IS NEITON), on a ridiculous Zulu strap that's both too thick and too flexible, date window (WHY DOES A DATE WINDOW MAKE A WATCH 15MM THICK), PVD coated, $115 shipped from China, vaguely ugly.

Yet it's one of my most comfortable watches, and I enjoy showing it around. Always gets questions.... (mostly, WHY)... but fun to have anyway. Long term, I plan to either give him away to a friend new to automatic movements, or just use him as a beater watch. Either way, I've definitely gotten my $115 value!









(can someone tell me how to make my uploads orient properly? It always makes my portrait photos landscape!)









(see what I mean about thickness? The strap does not help.)


----------



## outsidesmoke07

Realized that second photo wasn't super useful. This should be better. I have a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Outsidesmoke07 very nice 

U mnie dzisiaj MapaLK. Ceramiczna tarcza w Parnisie.










Pozdrawiam


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8006410


----------



## Alden

Looks just like a Chewdor (as Archie would say)!


----------



## itsmemuffins

A new parnis?

Sexy 44mm Parnis Luminous Black Dial Stainless Steel Case Automatic Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## TightLines612

Watch Hawk 71:

Mind sharing where the black one came from, model, and strap?


----------



## Keithcozz

Hide the children and the women-folk!

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order* (DAY TWELVE...Sweet *****, really?)!!!

...is rollin' into town.

Today, I humbly bring before you a polarising watch (well, brand really). I give you the *PARNIS* _Moon-Phase_...










I did my reading on *PARNIS *before the purchase; so much so, that after a while I decided to tally up the approximate hours I had spent reading about the brand,
and using the American minimum wage as a guideline, ciphered that I could have bought a really, *really *nice food processor with the sweet paycheck that I
was _never_ going to receive.

That was it. I kinda said to myself, "You are being nutty. The goldarn thing only costs $105." Yes, I give myself little pep-talks to achieve clarity from time to time.

So, I bought it and even commemorated the event with an [unboxing](PARNIS Moon-Phase - Album on Imgur).

"Pleased" is not the right word to describe the product that I received. So, I am gonna go with "shocked." The dial, even under a loupe, is nearly flawless, and the 
Arabic numerals and hands, while not actually heat or chemically blued, are close enough for my liking. Also, the finish on this watch is worlds nicer than it has any
right to be. The brushed areas of its stainless steel case are even and consistent, and the polished bezel is free from any noticeable scratches or defects (well, it
_was_ when I got it, but I wear this watch a lot). Even the stock strap is good enough to keep.

The movement, a *Sea-Gull *_2528_...










...(image stolen from the WWW) can be found in a costlier Sea-Gull [piece](-SeaGull USA), but luckily,
I like the design of mine so, so much more (it's the perfect symmetry, y'all).

It ran 15 seconds slow a day right out of the box...










...which isn't terrible, but I like fast a hell of a lot more than slow. Now that I've calibrated it, she runs about seven seconds fast a day reliably, and I can more than live with that.

She is a 43mm watch, whose relatively short lugs make it wear just a tiny bit smaller. The height, however...










...is an unapologetic *16mm*. You read that right. This thing is a hockey puck, and I love it. Believe me when I tell you, she gets noticed when you wear her, and I
I have gotten many, many compliments on it.










Apparently, the seller matters a lot if you want to get a "good" *PARNIS*. So I will put the link of the place I bought mine right [here](43mm Parnis Pilot Moon Phase Automatic Movement Men Watch Datejust Watch | eBay).

If you have not yet arrived at the conclusion that this watch shocked the hell out of me in _such_ a terrific way, then I have failed; I have failed completely and utterly.

So, all y'all folks that are where I was ("I really like the look of this watch, but I've heard bad things...") should get off the fence. For $105 dollars, this true moon-phase has brought me a helluva lot
of enjoyment.

This has grown rather long, so, assuming that I can still adhere to the old adage "always leave 'em wanting more," I rest my case.

Tomorrow. Same Bat-time, same Bat-channel...


----------



## Alden

I have a somewhat similar one at your moonphase, and I agree, this watch is MUCH nicer than it deserves to be. Mine runs about 10 seconds fast a day. No big deal to me.


----------



## Blacktocomm

I love that moonphase. It gives me pause having PARNIS across the dial, but for $105 it might be worth it to have just kicking around.


----------



## SirErnest

here's what i have just arrived last month


----------



## Alden

SirErnest said:


> View attachment 8868210
> View attachment 8868234
> View attachment 8868242
> View attachment 8868266
> here's what i have just arrived last month


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## HoosierTrooper

My newly acquired sterile dial Parnis. Ceramic bezel, comfortable bracelet, hand winding and hack-able, I am really enjoying this watch a lot!


----------



## SirErnest

Alden said:


> How much did you pay for it?


Hi Alden, I got this in an Auction in Ebay for $59 + $10 shipping fee and waited 20 days fom Hongkong to Philippines. it has good brushed finish and really wears comfortbaly.


----------



## SirErnest

here's a better Shot of my Parnis


----------



## lechat

My parnis of the day


----------



## Case61

I purchased a Parnis largely for interest's sake. I bought this GMT for $70 from Daji Watch (from whom I've purchased individual watch parts before, and always had a good experience), then put a decent Crown & Buckle chocolate croc strap on it. I am stunned at what a nice-looking and fun watch this is. I love the texture and silvery sheen of the dial. I've kept it wound several days now, and so far it's been pretty dead on accurate.

Cheers!


----------



## Alden

Parnis makes some beautiful pieces.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Alden said:


> Parnis makes some beautiful pieces.


Agreed. I really, really like the looks of the blue diver lechat posted a couple responses back. That is one seriously good looking watch.


----------



## justadad

I forgot this thread was out there!! Then I forgot I could be included now!! I got this one a few weeks ago before vacation! Good build quality, good performance, good price! The trifecta of decent homages!!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

You're too busy keeping the pot stirred elsewhere to spend much time hereb-)! Very nice Parnis by the way.


----------



## lechat

Hi ! did anyone try to swim with his Parnis ?


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Anarchy2.0

I thought it said " POST UP OUR PENI... nevermind.... close one.


----------



## anabuki

Anarchy2.0 said:


> I thought it said " POST UP OUR PENI... nevermind.... close one.


C'mon don't be shy...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Alden

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8991369


I'm going to get a Black Bay homage next. I'm torn between this one or the one Mr. Woo (Tiger Concept) makes.


----------



## kingcobbler

The watch that got me back into watches.


----------



## smeagal

I have a few Alphas but this is my first Parnis have been checking Power reserve very good


----------



## watchcrazy007

I have been tempted to pull the trigger but not as yet. Great looking watches.


----------



## Alden

I just ordered a sterile white faced GMT Parnis today.


----------



## JahIthBer

Does Parnis make a polar Explorer II homage?


----------



## Alden

JahIthBer said:


> Does Parnis make a polar Explorer II homage?


Not sure. They make this. I think this is some kind of Explorer II homage, maybe a Milgauss?

Parnis Explorer Miyota Automatic Bracelet Mens Watch UK Seller Expr Deliv | eBay


----------



## arttylux

JahIthBer said:


> Does Parnis make a polar Explorer II homage?


This one is not branded Parnis, but "sea sport" 
Found it on Ali. Automatic at $53....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

arttylux said:


> This one is not branded Parnis, but "sea sport"
> Found it on Ali. Automatic at $53....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Bagelsport. I have heard they are decent quality.


----------



## justadad

arttylux said:


> This one is not branded Parnis, but "sea sport"
> Found it on Ali. Automatic at $53....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quality is ok. The name is ridiculous! It's a great quality base for a $50 auto! Be aware though: the gmt movement is really a 24 hour indicator on this model. The Parnis uses DG3804b which has an adjustable Independent gmt hand. This Bagelsport uses a DG3804 that has a non independent gmt hand (meaning it is always in underdriven sync with the hour hand).


----------



## scoff

I almost forgot I have this one.


----------



## Alden

That is the first time I've seen that one. It's really nice. Where did you find it?


----------



## scoff

I'm not sure, eBay probably. It's a 2009 purchase so there weren't many places to shop for a Parnis watch.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Another GMT


----------



## mag8

I was wearing my parnis GMT today on the motorcycle when we got a bit of shower going, and I did t have my gloves.

It still works. I am quite surprised and pleased

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb

I've been looking at possibly the GMT or the Subs how do you guys find water resistance? Obviously not going diving but might be nice to be able to jump in the pool or ocean briefly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8

gregoryb said:


> I've been looking at possibly the GMT or the Subs how do you guys find water resistance? Obviously not going diving but might be nice to be able to jump in the pool or ocean briefly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't risk it

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

gregoryb said:


> I've been looking at possibly the GMT or the Subs how do you guys find water resistance? Obviously not going diving but might be nice to be able to jump in the pool or ocean briefly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good question. It seems to be hit or miss. I have a lot of Chinese/Japanese made homage watches, and so far all of them, *but one*, have done well.

My Invicta 8926ob 200m WR diver has been in the ocean, in the pool, and in the shower, and shows no signs of leakage.










My Parnis Datejust 50m WR has been in the shower and under a few inches of water a few times, no leaks.










My Alpha Explorer has been in the shower a few times, and it fogged up. I opened the back and let it dry out, and it's fine, but it's not going in the water again.










My recommendation is to treat these watches as if they are WR to 30m or less, so if you splash a little on it, or take a walk in the rain, they will be fine. Beyond that, it's anyone's guess. With the Tiger Concept watch, that is what Will Woo recommends. Don't take them swimming. They might be fine, but it's not really worth risking, unless you're just curious and a risk taker by nature.

If you want to take your watch swimming, take your Seiko SKX007, or your Casio G-Shock. Mine love the water.


----------



## gregoryb

Alden said:


> That's a good question. It seems to be hit or miss. I have a lot of Chinese/Japanese made homage watches, and so far all of them, *but one*, have done well.
> 
> My Invicta 8926ob 200m WR diver has been in the ocean, in the pool, and in the shower, and shows no signs of leakage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Parnis Datejust 50m WR has been in the shower and under a few inches of water a few times, no leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alpha Explorer has been in the shower a few times, and it fogged up. I opened the back and let it dry out, and it's fine, but it's not going in the water again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recommendation is to treat these watches as if they are WR to 30m or less, so if you splash a little on it, or take a walk in the rain, they will be fine. Beyond that, it's anyone's guess. With the Tiger Concept watch, that is what Will Woo recommends. Don't take them swimming. They might be fine, but it's not really worth risking, unless you're just curious and a risk taker by nature.
> 
> If you want to take your watch swimming, take your Seiko SKX007, or your Casio G-Shock. Mine love the water.


Thanks for the info, I've got myself both an SKX009 and a G-Shock for when I know I'm going to need a beater or go for a swim, just like the idea of adding another option to the mix.

Appreciate your $0.02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoff

This one is also ancient by Parnis measures. I guess it's the simplest ST25 Parnis watch of this type - no PR gauge, no "open heart", no subdials. It runs fine when it runs at all, sometimes it stutters and stops until a good shake. Winding is stiff, it feels like it's already overwound all the time. Also the rotor is very loud. That said, it's over 7 years old and it was under $30 back then.


----------



## Alden

Sterile GMT. This is my largest diver. 43mm across and 14mm tall. It's heavy.


----------



## Alden

Here are a few shots done with the Nikon and macro lens.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## aaronmd

I have been missing PVD and green from my watch box. Killed two birds with one stone. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Shawnny

^ Ummm, better delete that. Fake MM stuff is against the rules here.


----------



## aaronmd

Got the watch yesterday. Love it but HATE the clasp. If I have the watch sized to where I like it the clasp doesn't allot the bracelet to open up enough to get it over my hand without some effort.


----------



## bow




----------



## bow

Today's wrist...


----------



## Texan




----------



## jamesezra

Is this the one with the blue dial? How much did you get it for? It looks stunning!



bow said:


> Today's wrist...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Alden

jamesezra said:


> Is this the one with the blue dial? How much did you get it for? It looks stunning!


43mm PARNIS Portuguese Power Reserve Automatic Watch Blue Face Sea-Gull Mov&apos;t | eBay


----------



## Keithcozz

New strap for my moon-phase...


----------



## ARMADUK

Texan said:


>


how do you like it? accuracy-wise? Is this 44 or 48mm?


----------



## hongkongtaipan




----------



## Texan

ARMADUK said:


> how do you like it? accuracy-wise? Is this 44 or 48mm?


It's 43.5mm, accuracy is +3-4 sec/24 hours, power reserve is 48 hours and I like it very much .


----------



## bow




----------



## ARMADUK

Texan said:


> It's 43.5mm, accuracy is +3-4 sec/24 hours, power reserve is 48 hours and I like it very much .


Awesome, thanx for feedback


----------



## MrMagoo

Can't do it, my zipper is stuck. :-d


----------



## Shawnny

MrMagoo said:


> Can't do it, my zipper is stuck. :-d


Ummm, I think you're in the wrong forum. The LGBT forum is way, way over there >.


----------



## arttylux

My portoghese on a blue suede strap And deployment buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMagoo

Shawnny said:


> Ummm, I think you're in the wrong forum. The LGBT forum is way, way over there >.


I'm as straight as straight can be, I just couldn't resist having a little fun.
Did not mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Alden

jamesezra said:


> Is this the one with the blue dial? How much did you get it for? It looks stunning!


I might need to get one of these. This one is really blowing my skirt up.










I know, I know, LGBT forum is that way ===>


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

aaronmd said:


> Got the watch yesterday. Love it but HATE the clasp. If I have the watch sized to where I like it the clasp doesn't allot the bracelet to open up enough to get it over my hand without some effort.


If you put it on where the clasp opening is over you thumb, it should go on much easier.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## aaronmd

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> If you put it on where the clasp opening is over you thumb, it should go on much easier.


I had tried that and it did don't work. Doesn't help that I broke the thumb on that hand Years a go and it's still swollen lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Alden said:


> I might need to get one of these. This one is really blowing my skirt up.


It's beautiful, but why does is say ''chronometer'' on the dial?


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Someone here has the gmt, day-night indicator? I absolutely love that watch, and want to buy it, but I would like to hear some opinions from a forumer,and see some real life wristshots. Thank you!


----------



## bow

jamesezra said:


> Is this the one with the blue dial? How much did you get it for? It looks stunning!


This is panda version (dark grey/black dial with silver subdials). I saw dark blue version only once - very nice for sure.
I guess now this Parnis cost about 80-100 bucks.


----------



## jamesezra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow

arttylux said:


> My portoghese on a blue suede strap And deployment buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss this version 

And my modded Parnis...


----------



## Alden

Andrei Mihaila said:


> It's beautiful, but why does is say ''chronometer'' on the dial?


chronometer

[kruh-nom-i-ter] /krəˈnɒm ɪ tər/ 
Spell Syllables


 Word Origin 

See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com 
noun 1. a timepiece or timing device with a special mechanism for ensuring and adjusting its accuracy, for use in determining longitude at sea or for any purpose where very exact measurement of time is required.

2. any timepiece, especially a wristwatch, designed for the highest accuracy.

Origin of chronometer Expand 
1705-1715

1705-15; chrono- + -meter

Related forms Expand 
chronometric

[kron-uh-me-trik] /ˌkrɒn əˈmɛ trɪk/ (Show IPA), chronometrical, adjective 
chronometrically, adverb

Dictionary.com Unabridged
Based on the Random House Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2016.
Cite This Source 
Examples from the Web for chronometer Expand 
Historical Examples


What does a man who has had a glass too much call a _chronometer _?

"Six-thirty now," he said, and restored the _chronometer _to his waistcoat pocket. 
The Dop Doctor Clotilde Inez Mary Graves

The commander checked his _chronometer _as the delegates went to send their coded reports to their home worlds. 
Victory Lester del Rey

To find an azimuth of the sun: Note the time of taking the azimuth by _chronometer_. 
Lectures in Navigation Ernest Gallaudet Draper

There is one more very important fact to know about the _chronometer_. 
Lectures in Navigation Ernest Gallaudet Draper

It has four alarm clocks, three pairs of cuff-links and a _chronometer _in it! 
Left Guard Gilbert Ralph Henry Barbour

He lay just as, in the vision, I had seen him; the _chronometer _was above him and the two heavy revolvers hung underneath it. 
The Mystery of the Sea Bram Stoker

"Oh, I tinker a _chronometer _once in a while," McPhearson answered. 
Christopher and the Clockmakers Sara Ware Bassett

A good deal of thought and study can be bestowed to great advantage on the "action" of a _chronometer _escapement. 
Watch and Clock Escapements Anonymous

He made sure of this by the ship's _chronometer_, which he had thoughtfully brought with him. 
The Book of Dragons Edith Nesbit


British Dictionary definitions for chronometer Expand 
chronometer 
/krəˈnɒmɪtə/

noun 1. a timepiece designed to be accurate in all conditions of temperature, pressure, etc, used esp at sea

Derived Forms 
chronometric (ˌkrɒnəˈmɛtrɪk), chronometrical, adjective 
chronometrically, adverb

Collins English Dictionary - Complete & Unabridged 2012 Digital Edition
© William Collins Sons & Co. Ltd. 1979, 1986 © HarperCollins
Publishers 1998, 2000, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2012
Cite This Source 
Word Origin and History for chronometer Expand 
n. 1735, from chrono- "time" + -meter. Related: Chronometric.

Online Etymology Dictionary, © 2010 Douglas Harper
Cite This Source 
chronometer in Science Expand 

*chronometer *

(krə-nŏm'ĭ-tər) 
An extremely accurate clock or other timepiece. Chronometers are used in scientific experiments, navigation, and astronomical observations. It was the invention of a chronometer capable of being used aboard ship, in 1762, that allowed navigators for the first time to accurately determine their longitude at sea. 


The American Heritage® Science Dictionary
Copyright © 2002. Published by Houghton Mifflin. All rights reserved.
Cite This Source


----------



## Chronopolis

Bid on this while bored, then won it, a few weeks back. I think they're getting much better.
Under +10 sec/day.


----------



## Shawnny

MrMagoo said:


> I'm as straight as straight can be, I just couldn't resist having a little fun.
> Did not mean to offend anyone.


Yeah, that's what they all say. I'm just having fun back at you. Not offended at all.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Alden said:


> chronometer [/LIST]


Thank you, it really enlightened me. You learn something new every day. Cheers!


----------



## mag8

"The cheap CEO"

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

mag8 said:


> "The cheap CEO"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Dresses down nicely as well.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

Hello All,

Shopping for a Parnis on Amazon. Is there a better/safer (?) place to purchase. More dependable source? Thanks


----------



## dfl3506

KRSVINTAGE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Shopping for a Parnis on Amazon. Is there a better/safer (?) place to purchase. More dependable source? Thanks


Wouldn't have though Amazon was unsafe,but there's always Ebay.


----------



## Chronopolis

This is from 10 years ago, when buying a Parnis was a real gamble.
Still running fine! And to within 15 Sec/Day too.
With a good strap, it cleans up nicely.


----------



## Valth

pew~pew~


----------



## Valth

The lovely gift i recieved, my favorite watch now

pew~pew~


----------



## Alden

Valth said:


> The lovely gift i recieved, my favorite watch now
> 
> pew~pew~


It is indeed a pretty little piece.


----------



## ninzeo

Valth said:


> pew~pew~


Those are nice and hard to critique for the price. However I did have a few issues hence i sold mine:

1. Blue color of the hands is a different blue than the applied numerals
2. Height/thickness of the watch case is just too much
3. The moonphase subdial cut out is done sloppily. There's a small outer ring that shows a part of the golden moonphase disc when you look closely. Mine was also a little out of centre

Still a fun cheap good looking piece nevertheless


----------



## upcfordcruiser

This is mine, I polished the bezel by hand with 600 to 5000 grit paper and some random automotive wheel polish. It's also the first time I've ever tried photographing a watch with my DSLR on a tripod. I'm an aviation/auto photographer, so this is kinda new to me. I didn't realize so much detail would be visible lol... enjoy


----------



## szyman

arttylux said:


> My portoghese on a blue suede strap And deployment buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the inspiration. I though of having similar one, but with brown strap - to wear it to brown belt and blue shirt. Now I see that the watch looks great and even more extravagant on blue strap


----------



## Valth

Wifey got me a really nice leather black band for my parnis for christmas









pew~pew~


----------



## Valth

A shot of my parnis in action out and about for the first time with his new band









pew~pew~


----------



## Tractorboy1

*Tractorboy1*

I know it's not mechanical but here's my first Parnis quartz.


----------



## Wolfp




----------



## Triton9




----------



## dan_bsht

Triton9 said:


>


That looks nice! Did you relume it?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Wolfp

And the other side


----------



## Tractorboy1

*Tractorboy1*

My Parnii collection. All different cases and movements and all less than £50 each, bargain.


----------



## nam_72

My first Parnis receied last week. everything is good.


----------



## ZM-73

Parnis 44mm Seagull 2530. Got it last year from Wrist Check on Ebay.


----------



## ZM-73

Hi, this is probably too late but, for what it's worth, I have found Wrist Check on Ebay to be reliable and helpful.


----------



## drazae

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

While doing some random ebay searching today I found out that you can buy all the parts separately to assemble into Parnis watches. You don't save any money (it might actually cost you more) but this might be an interesting project.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JonnyPD

Parnis Portugese! With the silver dial! I absolutely love this watch. The see-through case back with the ST-25 movement is incredible, and it's so well decorated, with the perlage, Cotes de Geneve, etc. 
Thought, I have wondered if anyone can enlighten me, is the crystal mineral or sapphire? I have read both in eBay descriptions, but it doesn't smudge or scratch easily.


----------



## anabuki

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> While doing some random ebay searching today I found out that you can buy all the parts separately to assemble into Parnis watches. You don't save any money (it might actually cost you more) but this might be an interesting project.


This is 'made by me" oldskool pilot:


----------



## Shawnny

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> While doing some random ebay searching today I found out that you can buy all the parts separately to assemble into Parnis watches. You don't save any money (it might actually cost you more) but this might be an interesting project.


At that point, it wouldn't be a Parnis. It would just be a watch you put together with compatible parts. But, you could build something pretty cool. They have some nicely engraved movements you can buy.


----------



## Reno

An update&#8230;

3 PARNIS for me to the day :

Flieger :









Ingénieur :









PVD Pilot :


----------



## GSINC

My first Parnis arrived last week. Probably won't be my last


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Chronopolis

Really enjoying this "INGENIEUR" ripoff (thanks to Reno for bringing this model to my attention)


----------



## Chronopolis

Oh, and this little humdinger: It really does ding my hum ;-)


----------



## Bucks




----------



## Bucks




----------



## Doperst




----------



## Chronopolis

A knockout ! Very well-made. I recommend it.
And the chrono seconds hand runs like an auto. 

Go type in *Parnis 44mm chronograph* on ebay.
Sometimes these are found under *45mm.*


----------



## 7hei

Bucks said:


> View attachment 11084202


WOW
The look of this watch looks very cool. Do you mind messaging me or sharing with us where did you get it from? There are many Parnis seller on the web.
Thank you very much.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I must admit i like the look of these Parnis watches.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Ticonderoga

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


nice, any WR?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Ticonderoga said:


> nice, any WR?


I've never had it tested to be honest, but I'm pretty sure the seals are there.


----------



## green_pea

View attachment 11544034


----------



## Ticonderoga

green_pea said:


> View attachment 11544034


goose egg on the attachment Maverick!


----------



## green_pea

Ticonderoga said:


> goose egg on the attachment Maverick!


----------



## wongthian2

inside curtain by thianwong1, on Flickr
curtain2 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## ac7ss

Parnis GMT Black bezel:








The Lume:









Anyone know the movement for this? I couldn't find any markings.


----------



## dan_bsht

ac7ss said:


> Parnis GMT Black bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the movement for this? I couldn't find any markings.


Very likely to be DG3804 or one of hose DG variations. I've owned 2 of those and sold them, and your pics might make me get a third one ?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Couldnt help myself, bought a SS version Chrono


----------



## Shawnny

green_pea said:


> Couldnt help myself, bought a SS version Chrono
> 
> View attachment 11683962
> 
> 
> View attachment 11683970


That's nice! What does SS version mean? Does it have a see through caseback?


----------



## ac7ss

the_watchier said:


> Very likely to be DG3804 or one of hose DG variations. I've owned 2 of those and sold them, and your pics might make me get a third one 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


The only Chinese GMT movement seems to be the DG3804 so it seems to be a safe bet. Off to shop for a sterile face and either snowflake or spade hand set...


----------



## green_pea

Shawnny said:


> That's nice! What does SS version mean? Does it have a see through caseback?


Sorry, meant Stainless Steel, i have the PVD version also but prefer the silver option


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Its here! I love it!!


----------



## dan_bsht

green_pea said:


> View attachment 11700698


This one looks really great. Is that the original bracelet?

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## green_pea

the_watchier said:


> This one looks really great. Is that the original bracelet?
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


its a ali-expresss bracelet, similar to the mark XV1 bracelet


----------



## watchguy74

Hey everyone looking at maybe buying one of these Parnis watches does anyone have one thanks.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## ninzeo

green_pea said:


> View attachment 11754594


Can you link to the bracelet? How is the quality? Solid end links? They come in 22mm right?

They at least look good for sure


----------



## Bluemoon61

My new arrival. (I really need to stop now) even the strap feels nice.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

ninzeo said:


> Can you link to the bracelet? How is the quality? Solid end links? They come in 22mm right?
> 
> They at least look good for sure


solid end links and the quality is very nice, machining and brushing is spot on. looks like only 20 & 21 widths though, Here


----------



## ninzeo

green_pea said:


> solid end links and the quality is very nice, machining and brushing is spot on. looks like only 20 & 21 widths though, Here


Thanks! So you put a 100$ bracelet on a 70$ watch correct?


----------



## arttylux

My sterile Pepsi GMT on a navy NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsr65

Here is my Top Gun purchased in 2012. It sees a lot of wrist time and abuse and has taken it quite well. All without even a battery change to date.

Recently, we both fell in the lake trying to help another boater. Both my iPhone and the Parnis suffered water intrusion but the watch fared a much better result. When I got home that day, I opened the case back and let the watch dry out. It's still keeping perfect time. But, I noticed after I put it back together the 3 o'clock applied indcie marker is lost. Anyone have an idea on where I could source a replacement? I've looked at Ofrei, eBay, etc without luck.








That's paint on the case/crystal. Not dust inside.


----------



## green_pea

ninzeo said:


> Thanks! So you put a 100$ bracelet on a 70$ watch correct?


haha,you are correct. if you think about it like this,the IWC 3717 still costs 30 times that! and then 40 times that with a bracelet!

also i have another 21mm watch it can go on


----------



## green_pea

hsr65 said:


> Here is my Top Gun purchased in 2012. It sees a lot of wrist time and abuse and has taken it quite well. All without even a battery change to date.
> 
> Recently, we both fell in the lake trying to help another boater. Both my iPhone and the Parnis suffered water intrusion but the watch fared a much better result. When I got home that day, I opened the case back and let the watch dry out. It's still keeping perfect time. But, I noticed after I put it back together the 3 o'clock applied indcie marker is lost. Anyone have an idea on where I could source a replacement? I've looked at Ofrei, eBay, etc without luck.
> 
> That's paint on the case/crystal. Not dust inside.


looks nice! have always loved the top gun version.

if you are after spares, try emailing parnis.pro, they sell all there watches with options available (sapphire, swan neck etc) so they may be able to help with spares.


----------



## hsr65

green_pea said:


> looks nice! have always loved the top gun version.
> 
> if you are after spares, try emailing parnis.pro, they sell all there watches with options available (sapphire, swan neck etc) so they may be able to help with spares.


Thank you green_pea!


----------



## Ottski44

really digging my parnis sterile hulk homage!


----------



## OllieVR

I'm on my 3rd Parnis in less than a month. Started off with the discovery of this lovely sterile batman on Amazon. That green hulk is mighty tempting. These things are dangerous for me.


----------



## dan_bsht

Ottski44 said:


> really digging my parnis sterile hulk homage!


Looks great! How is the green, is it sunburst green?

Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## OllieVR

Just picked up some "revenge" endlinks from Strapcode. While not a perfect fit they lock into place nicely. They sit a little lower than the lugs which is not perfect but does the job. The slot for the strap was a little thin and did not want to take the provided strap, but a little bending here and there was all it took. Won't take any of my Zulus, but I'm loving the look.
























(BTW, endlinks and strap were more expensive than the watch w/bracelet)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Ottski44

Rocking the sterile hulk today.


----------



## Bluemoon61

This just arrived today. I'm quite smitten









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## FromChinawithwatch

Anyone know the movement for this? I couldn't find any markings.

most likely a DG 3804b a China made movement manufactured in Guangzhou City









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieVR

Christmas in July! New straps from Clockwork Synergy for the trio!







Who knew there were so many subtle shades of green? Can one truly have too many natos and zulus? They're like "tribbles"!


----------



## FromChinawithwatch

My first Parnis. Arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwar

Also my first Parnis. Not that satisfied with the movement


----------



## FromChinawithwatch

jagwar said:


> Also my first Parnis. Not that satisfied with the movement


why？ I think most Parnis GMT watches have DG 3804 which is good enough for five years use. My new movement has +6s for the first 20 hours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwar

I knew what was inside, I'm not blaming them. 

But mine is -70 s/d for now. I will have a proper look the next days.


----------



## FromChinawithwatch

jagwar said:


> I knew what was inside, I'm not blaming them.
> 
> But mine is -70 s/d for now. I will have a proper look the next days.


Where do u get urs? I got it from eBay seller mywatchcode. It took eleven days for shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwar

Of ali...


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

My only one


----------



## green_pea




----------



## McHale

Bluemoon61 said:


> This just arrived today. I'm quite smitten


Is that a true moon phase or just a day/night indicator?


----------



## Bluemoon61

McHale said:


> Is that a true moon phase or just a day/night indicator?


Just a day night indicator for that price.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyndi

My new Parnis in blue.


----------



## in2zion

Wow, it is lovely.



fyndi said:


> My new Parnis in blue.


----------



## repeaterbeater

> Just a day night indicator for that price.


I'd be happy to add a watch with a day/night indicator to my collection. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## eminguy

First Parnis, first Chinese, first sterile pilot. +2 sec/day out of the box, decent finishing, nice feel. Like it!


----------



## Leszek Kralka

U mnie Parnis a tarczą z emalii cloisonne




























tarcze wykonuję sam w domu z emalii na gorąco


----------



## Toonces

^ That is a really unique and beautiful watch!


----------



## Toonces

Can you (or anyone else) tell me where/if I might be able to find that watch online? It is really fantastic.


----------



## Vamospues

Parnis Naut on a Geckota strap


----------



## Chronopolis

Just when I think I am out, someone posts and suck me back in. Sigh. ;-)
This one can never go wrong. A real straight shooter in any setting.

Silver dial version- you can see how the light bounces off of it.


----------



## Chronopolis

And this one - a beautifully done blue sunburst dial that goes from dark to light depending on the angle of the light hitting it.
I took the awful awful crown guard off. Who are they kidding with that? Looks much better now.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis Viking i Meteorite. Tarcze zrobiłem sam kwasem.


----------



## Vamospues

Chronopolis said:


> And this one - a beautifully done blue sunburst dial that goes from dark to light depending on the angle of the light hitting it.
> I took the awful awful crown guard off. Who are they kidding with that? Looks much better now.
> 
> View attachment 12833557
> View attachment 12833559
> View attachment 12833561


Just gorgeous.

I drooled when I discovered Parnis recently and saw the GMT version of this piece on their web site ...

Then my heart sank when I read "44 mm" in the description ...

Is there anyone who does this in a 6.7-inch-wrist-friendly size, maybe 40 mm or less? ....


----------



## Chronopolis

I am shocked that PARNIS does this kind of design at all. 
Is this only available for those released in the EU? Or in Poland?



Leszek Kralka said:


> Parnis Viking i Meteorite. Tarcze zrobiłem sam kwasem.
> 
> View attachment 12833793
> View attachment 12833799


----------



## anabuki

Chronopolis said:


> I am shocked that PARNIS does this kind of design at all.
> Is this only available for those released in the EU? Or in Poland?


This is DIY watch face, made by Leszek with acid. 
He has da skilla!


----------



## Leszek Kralka

anabuki said:


> This is DIY watch face, made by Leszek with acid.
> He has da skilla!


Thanks


----------



## Leszek Kralka

I nowe tarcze 

do zegarka Parnis

Dziękuję





















i żaglowiec





i Husar




pozdrawiam fanów Parnis


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## blakadder

Just in, a Flieger from ebay. Handwinding produces such a satisfying sound.









Thinking of putting it on a dark blue or grey suede strap...


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Bleedingblue

I've posted similar comments in other threads but, super impressed with this one. Sapphire, ceramic bezel, machined (not cast) solid end link, screw link bracelet, and very acceptable movement accuracy. Delivered to my door for <$90.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Me too, me too


----------



## Terry Lennox

The divers and the GMT's are quite nice looking. I don't mind the brand name on the dials, but I am not a fan of the engraved script brand name on the clasp. Does anyone know if the clasp can be swapped out for an aftermarket clasp such as a strapcode dive extension? Thanks.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Nowe projekty 2018 rok.

Tsunami



Tygrys



Pozdrawiam


Leszek Kralka


----------



## anabuki




----------



## skuzapo

Just got this little beauty that I won on eBay. Miyota movement with some geneva stripes, nicely machined and signed butterfly (?) clasp, screwdown signed crown, in my mind a beautiful mix of stainless and copper/bronze -have to see how that holds up though. 
I compared with the 1963 I just got and the indices are very similar, it's pretty neat (looks like same font, bigger numbers and smaller pips and copper toned instead of golden).













View attachment 12896597


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Mr.Joseph




----------



## Leszek Kralka

Nowe tarcze w Parnisie


----------



## heymatthew

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I dig that bezel! What model is this? Do you know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CV50

https://parnis.org/collections/gmt/products/gmt-sbt


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

heymatthew said:


> I dig that bezel! What model is this? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's just a sterile Parnis Gmt with a ceramic bezel. They're ceramic bezel models are quite nice. I have a few.


----------



## Chascomm

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I wonder if that bezel would fit a Vostok Amphibia... :think:


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Mapa 2018







Leszek Kralka









Moja strona na : facebook


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Chascomm said:


> I wonder if that bezel would fit a Vostok Amphibia... :think:


I don't think it's removable.


----------



## Time mad




----------



## Victorv

Leszek Kralka said:


> Nowe tarcze w Parnisie


Really nice watches fellow, are painted by yourself?

Why you don't put hands?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Mapa grawerowana










Mapa jako obraz olejny :










koperta Parnis grawerowana i barwiona płomieniem :










Pozdrawiam


----------



## guyinwatch




----------



## Ottone

I 've changed the chinese movement DG3804 and put in a Miyota 8215


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Thats's an interesting mod..

Was it easy to replace the movements? Would expect the size to be slightly different right?


----------



## finn-berlin

i am in love.


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

finn-berlin said:


> View attachment 13009593
> 
> i am in love.


Congrats on the gorgeous timepiece!

I wonder how it would look on a leather NATO?


----------



## Luisli




----------



## Ottone

My 2034 with customized bezel insert.

To be finished


----------



## Ottone

One shot more


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## karlenko123

Love this









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

This thread is going to be five years old in November. I’d like to hear from the early posters if their Parnis watches are still ticking away surpassing anyone’s expectations on longevity. 

Anyone?



Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Chronopolis

guspech750 said:


> This thread is going to be five years old in November. I'd like to hear from the early posters if their Parnis watches are still ticking away surpassing anyone's expectations on longevity.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Couple of autos w/ power reserve function died on me, but all the handcrankers - like this lefty pilot - and quartz are still running fine.


----------



## Chronopolis

guspech750 said:


> This thread is going to be five years old in November. I'd like to hear from the early posters if their Parnis watches are still ticking away surpassing anyone's expectations on longevity.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Couple of autos w/ power reserve function died on me, but all the handcrankers - like this lefty pilot - and quartz are still running fine. Also, the mighty "Ingenieur" - running beautifully, and keeping excellent time after 5 years.

View attachment 13031933


View attachment 13031935


----------



## emchoi32

Just got mine this morning!!


----------



## tintin82

Got this last week, my second Parnis and I love it...


















Parnis PR9 (Sterile Dial) "Sea Dweller" Homage.

I read that this runs on a Seagull movement but I would be grateful if someone can tell me which particular Seagull movement it runs on?


----------



## tintin82

Does anyone have the *Parnis Black Bay Homage*? Is it a good buy at $100? I have a couple of Parnis watches and love both of them, so if this BB homage has good build quality and a decent movement inside I might end up getting it.

Here is the one I want :

https://tinyurl.com/yc44dza6


----------



## m3ga

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone have the *Parnis Black Bay Homage*? Is it a good buy at $100? I have a couple of Parnis watches and love both of them, so if this BB homage has good build quality and a decent movement inside I might end up getting it.
> 
> Here is the one I want :
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/yc44dza6


Can't find it at the moment but there should be a pretty big topic about it.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tintin82

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Its here! I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 11702466


Beautiful watch!

Are changing straps easy enough on this? I assume you have to unscrew those small protruding lug-screws from the outside to detach the straps right? Does a small, standard flat screwdriver work for the purpose?


----------



## 1stiski

Two years wearing this sterile dial , it can vary between 1-5 min a day slow . But using as a daily has been a pleasure . It has held up like a champ , I use a polish cloth a few times a week to keep it crisp . I have no complaints and actually very surprised on its longevity at this point .


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

My latest purchase :-d

Stealth mode: ON


----------



## JanuarLX200

Despite the rough edges of the case and clasp. I dig it very much


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Thanks for sharing!

Just 1 question..

Isn't the GMT hand supposed to be RED?

:think::think::think:


----------



## JanuarLX200

Jean-Michel Basquiat said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Just 1 question..
> 
> Isn't the GMT hand supposed to be RED?
> 
> :think::think::think:


Actually this arrived with black bezel insert, and I changed it to coke. If we refer to Rolex, a coke insert with green gmt hand is never exist ) only pepsi insert with red gmt hand, and all black insert/blue black bezel with green gmt hand )


----------



## wongthian2

sub3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
gmt milanese mesh by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Triton9




----------



## dawid_999

My parnis new perlon strap









Wysłane z mojego Lenovo K53a48 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## watchguy74

HaymondWong said:


> sub3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
> gmt milanese mesh by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Very nice Pepsi GMT I just ordered one from Ali with a jubilee bracelet looking forward to wearing it.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcturus

I like the hands on your watch! I didn't know Parnis used spade hands like that on a Pilot's watch. Cool!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

My Parnis pilot today,


----------



## ObiWonWD40

finn-berlin said:


> View attachment 13009593
> 
> i am in love.


Snap  Have not had mine a week yet and I am in love too!!!!








This is the first Chinese Watch that I did not feel I needed to change the strap the moment I got it. The bay seller gave me a choice and I went for a Black strap with a plain SS buckle and the truth is apart from being a bit stiff it is not bad. (I cannot get on with those butterfly clasps.)

Regards
Jim


----------



## watchguy74

Finally got my Parnis GMT really can't stop staring at it changed it to a Jubilee bracelet as I think it looks better on.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## karlenko123

watchguy74 said:


> Finally got my Parnis GMT really can't stop staring at it changed it to a Jubilee bracelet as I think it looks better on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Hello, Can I ask where did you buy that bracelet from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## watchguy74

karlenko123 said:


> Hello, Can I ask where did you buy that bracelet from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go https://bit.ly/2sIUNC5

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123

watchguy74 said:


> Here you go https://bit.ly/2sIUNC5
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much  does it need any further adjustment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74

karlenko123 said:


> Thank you very much  does it need any further adjustment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just had to take out 3 links very easy to do.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123

watchguy74 said:


> I just had to take out 3 links very easy to do.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD

Just received this chrono from Ali. Planning to put my cobra strap on it, but I like the stock strap too.


----------



## BalooSD

swapped out the leather for the cobra, happy now


----------



## ExtraT

Came back from holiday today, with a bad case of the holiday blues. This had arrived unexpectedly (should have been a few more weeks!) so thoroughly cheered me up! 

First impressions are: a great watch, fantastic price that’s been keeping time perfectly over the last 8 hours. Very impressed. My first Parnis, but it won’t be my last 🙂


----------



## ExtraT




----------



## Brightling007

I've got the Black Bay 24J (Miyota 9015) hommage. Pretty impressed with the quality, superb bracelet-case fitment, excellent polishing for this price category, it's flat and wears nimble on the wrist. I took it with me for a dive in the swimming pool and it didn't budge. The 9015 runs as expected. I only swapped the hands, which originally were sub hands, for better suited (imho) snowflake hands.


----------



## Brightling007

I would actually rather have had a sterile dial, don't like the "brand" name much really, I'm actually thinking about painting it off the dial. There are many such "brands" on Ali, such as Corgeut and Bliger which seam to share some models too, although I doubt they are from the same factory (had some experience confirming that) If you are tempted by the 43mm GMT then have a look at the Bliger version. I would much rather have that printed on the dial (or even better a sterile) than something that starts with a P and ends with NIS.

Just my opinion and taste, not an attack on the nice watches they produce...


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

It looks like *PARIS* to me!

As long as the product continues to be of good quality and at the same great prices, I'll continue to support it.

:-!


----------



## karlenko123

Pepsi GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## green_pea




----------



## vortex968

My 44mm flieger recently aquired. I have to say I do enjoy it more than my Stowa Flieger for now!


----------



## leungkevin24

My 6498 Parnis.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## green_pea




----------



## rickhufnagel7

Just got this monster few weeks ago. Loving it! 47mm st25xx. Screw down crown. Dead nutz accurate after minor regulating. The strap was horrid so I tossed the one in the pic on it.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

I also wear this st2555 everyday to work. I got it because I won an auction for stupid cheap. Honestly I loved it right out of the box. Blue hands and numbers ,kind of a silver white dial. It's really great looking. Kinda thick but I got used to it quick. Once again tossed the strap and threw this one on. Gains a minute every few days, just didn't bother me so I never adjusted it. The only downside is that horrid date window with black background.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Forgot the pic lol here it is


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Also have the 44mm sterile pilot homage with the st36. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ale De Alis

I bought it two months ago. Can't believe it's so accurate, it's running consistently +1/2 spd without any regulation! :-!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST2505


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## rlachcik

nice!


----------



## pudm1998

Looks good on leather. I don't care for the Parnis bracelet that cake with this model.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis P9827 GMT for hump day


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

I have loads, so here are my favourite three at present


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

I have loads, so here are my favourite three at present
View attachment 14529837

View attachment 14529839

View attachment 14529841


----------



## rlachcik

My new Parnis Chrono Panda

Love everything except the clasp, which is really not well made, but have ordered a replacement clasp that I will throw on when it arrives.


----------



## rlachcik

duplicate


----------



## Desk-bound

Strange how Corguet, Debert, Megir, Pagani & Parnis came up w. the same exact watch design and spec at the same exact time


----------



## Secondary

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I have loads, so here are my favourite three at present
> View attachment 14529839


Do you have a link / model number for this one in the middle? thanks


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bucks

A pseudo Parnis. Been a great little GMT tbh.


----------



## watchover




----------



## Mrs Wiggles

watchover said:


> View attachment 14589677


Would have not been cheaper to buy one watch and just change the bezels around ?


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

watchover said:


> View attachment 14589677


Would have not been cheaper to buy one watch and just change the bezels around ?


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

This is my latest one, although I have another on the way. It's beautiful








Oh, and I forgot this one. The only Parnis with an NH35 movement


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

This is my latest one, although I have another on the way. It's beautiful
View attachment 14590505


Oh, and I forgot this one. The only Parnis with an NH35 movement
View attachment 14590507


----------



## kovy71

Quite like it so far. However I wish the bracelet would be better.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover

Lol ! you are right but i did not found any proper tutorial of changing bezel


----------



## watchover

watchover said:


> View attachment 14589677


Lol ! you are right but i couldn't find any proper tutorial of changing bezel


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Secondary said:


> Do you have a link / model number for this one in the middle? thanks


As requested. It's a marvelous watch, and very well spec'd.
43mm Parnis black dial Sapphire glass Ceramic Bezel WATER RESISTANT 200m automatic stainless steel,Automatic Watch


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

rlachcik said:


> My new Parnis Chrono Panda
> 
> Love everything except the clasp, which is really not well made, but have ordered a replacement clasp that I will throw on when it arrives.


Your right, the bracelet is fine, the clasps are too big. I replaced the bracelet with a leather strap, and I think it looks good. Of course, mine is blue though


----------



## camaroz1985

I have thought about buying that model of the Daytona. It is very unique.


----------



## SundayDuffer

Oman anyone????? tell me this is rare.


----------



## Ipse

On the way from the "bay"...a lesser known model. Been lounging for a California dial for quite a while.


----------



## southern bamboo

Better pictures of my new baby, arrived yesterday. First Parnis but certainly not my last! Thought I'd want to change the bracelet immediatley, but I am not sure now - so far I'm digging it as is!


----------



## southern bamboo

double


----------



## IA81

Bought this on the 11/11 sale. The green on green is a beaut!


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Today Parnis Skulls

engraved dial



















engraved buckle










;-)



















cdn.


----------



## bearwithwatch

My collection of Parnis ST1780


----------



## kovy71

bearwithwatch said:


> My collection of Parnis ST1780


How is the quality? Do you have any more expensive watches to compare it to?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

kovy71 said:


> How is the quality? Do you have any more expensive watches to compare it to?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


My pieces are in rotation so I can't tell how they are after a few days of continuous wrist time, but what I can is that they don't lose more than 30 - 45 seconds in 24 hrs period

I wind them just a little for jump start. The wrist movement is more than enough to wind them automatically. Power reserve indicator works though I never tried to go at 40 by manual winding. It hovers somewhere between 3 - 3,5 bars by the time I come home.

My most expensive mechanical watches are Gagarin Vintage. Those are league of their own and they lose about 10 seconds in 24 hr period.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Today Parnis SPIDER

engraved dial


----------



## fyioska

First post but been lurking. Just got into this watch game. So far with a SNKL23 and Orient Mako 2. Just taken delivery of this Parnis. Astounding quality for the price. I was very dubious but it's exceeded expectations. Now on to a Black Bay homage!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

Here's the Parnis' I own;

The Parnis 'Daytona' grey dial














The Parnis 'Yacht Master' Rose gold




















Really enjoy both watches, Parnis is great value for money. b-)


----------



## fyioska

Chucked the Expedition on a Nato, think it looks decent. Although the bracelet is great quality I find the polished centre a bit too much sometimes.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kivis

Parnis Alpha










Pretty damn nice in my book.


----------



## fyioska

Kivis said:


> Parnis Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn nice in my book.


Very nice. What is the bezel like? Any back play?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover

Pam=Parnis:-!


----------



## Dedan




----------



## fyioska

Much prefer this since it got the Scotchbrite treatment. It's my go to for day to day, really comfortable on the supplied bracelet too!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

Just in!


----------



## Hastey

My first Parnis. I was surprised at the quality for the price!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jose_antonio_mar

Any??









Enviado desde mi HD1913 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo

fyioska said:


> Much prefer this since it got the Scotchbrite treatment. It's my go to for day to day, really comfortable on the supplied bracelet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Looks great, did you scotchbrite the whole case?

Any closer detail pics?

Thanks!


----------



## southern bamboo

The Watch Ho said:


> Just in!
> 
> View attachment 14770967


What ref#/model is this? I like it! Movement?

Thanks!


----------



## fyioska

southern bamboo said:


> Looks great, did you scotchbrite the whole case?
> 
> Any closer detail pics?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, I did the whole thing including strap. It's not perfect and I'll have another go when I have the time but I prefer it to all the shine before!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

southern bamboo said:


> The Watch Ho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in!
> 
> View attachment 14770967
> 
> 
> 
> What ref#/model is this? I like it! Movement?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

It's the Parnis 'Yacht Master'

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dLst7


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC03719.jpg


----------



## USER876

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Wore this one this week.


What strap is this?


----------



## arttylux

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScotWithOne_t

I have a Parnis Power Reserve and the crown broke off. I pulled the winding stem out and measured it at 15ish mm. I assume there is still a mm or 2 in the crown. Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement stem and crown? I think it uses a Seagull movement, but IDK which one.

EDIT;; Apparently I can't post links or pics because my post count is too low. Hopefully you know which watch I'm taling about... it's like an IWC Portuguese homage with the power reserve subdial at 12 and the seconds subdial at 6


----------



## Chascomm

I had a quick Google for replacement stem for Sea-Gull ST2542, but I didn't get any exact matches. Esslinger have a variety of Chinese movement stems, but nothing identified for the ST-25 series.


----------



## Mike Advice PI

Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement stem and crown? I think it uses a Seagull movement said:


> One of these? Once removed from the movement the stem (not counting the end that's screwed into the crown) is 15mm, so it looks like a likely suspect.
> 
> View attachment DSC_4188.jpg
> 
> 
> I could let you have this crown and stem if you want. PM me and we'll sort it out.


----------



## ScotWithOne_t

Mike Advice PI said:


> One of these? Once removed from the movement the stem (not counting the end that's screwed into the crown) is 15mm, so it looks like a likely suspect.
> 
> View attachment 14884769
> 
> 
> I could let you have this crown and stem if you want. PM me and we'll sort it out.


Now that I'm thinking about it, I seem to recall that the reason the crown broke off was because something was jammed/grinding in the movement. I twisted it too hard and it broke. So replacing the stem is not going to fix it. Thanks for the offer though. I may just end up rebuying this one since I like the design so much and it's only like $65 on aliexpress.


----------



## Mike Advice PI

That's sometimes the most reliable way to avoid yet more trouble, but the offer still stands if you want to try it before you buy a new watch. It's a freebie.


----------



## 1stiski

Wonder how the coronavirus is effecting production rate of PARNIS products ? 
I'm enjoying my sterile dial for 5 years now 








No issues whatsoever .


----------



## MartinAir

Does the sterile (GMT) version have different and/or better clasp?


----------



## jpmelville

Hello. This watch has 47mm case but is it 24mm lug size? Do you have any recommendations for a bracelet or a strap? I'm pretty sure the original strap is no good.


----------



## Chronopolis

Slowly thinking about getting ready for summer :-!


----------



## 10Swiss10

No Parnis but I have the Corguet Tudor GMT Homage. Im actually pretty impressed by it and will most likely pick up another in the future. Parnis GMT or Explorer/Daytona homage.

For $100 its not bad.


----------



## arttylux

My IWC hommage on perlon strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex

Sterile Parnis Flieger at the business end of a SpaceX Falcon 9 that just went on display today at Space Center Houston.


----------



## Viseguy

Cestusrex said:


> Sterile Parnis Flieger at the business end of a SpaceX Falcon 9 that just went on display today at Space Center Houston.


No way I could compete with that picture, b-), but I do love the watch. Mine keeps perfect time. Yours too?


----------



## Cestusrex

Viseguy said:


> Mine keeps perfect time. Yours too?


Yes. And its power reserve is pretty good, too.


----------



## Viseguy

Cestusrex said:


> Yes. And its power reserve is pretty good, too.


Yup. :-!


----------



## arttylux

My Parnis yahtmaster hommage on an Ali-rubberB strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

I wore this the other day. Still running within +10 sec/day. :-!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

USER876 said:


> What strap is this?


Just a NATO I picked up on Ebay. They're fairly easy to find. Just do a search for PVD straps.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneSederholm

These Parnis' look great! Anyone know where I can get one of these? I've checked on Ebay but no dice. Thanks.


----------



## STRose

I know it's probably an homage of something but what? 









Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Git your seconds and minute hands aligned propuhlee, solja !! ;-)



STRose said:


> I know it's probably an homage of something but what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

Bought this Parnis Flieger on Carousell used for USD 54.00! Best 54 dollars I have ever spent on anything 

It even came on a replica IWC leather strap.


----------



## watchover

love to 


GeneSederholm said:


> These Parnis' look great! Anyone know where I can get one of these? I've checked on Ebay but no dice. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 15011915
> View attachment 15011919


Love to get one but where?


----------



## Terence1025

GMT


----------



## jhdscript

Nice gmt watch. Love it !


----------

